# Who's Behind the Computer Part 4



## Kugellager

Who's Behind the Computer - Part 4

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

First, Second & third threads were getting WAY too big. Part 1 can be found here:






						Who's behind the computer - Part 1
					

I was just thinking it'd be neat to see what everyone on here looks like. It's good to put a face to the text on the screen. I'll start it out. Below is a fairly recent picture of me getting some play piercings :)  -Bryan



					arachnoboards.com
				




Part 2 can be found here:






						Who's Behind the Computer - Part 2
					

First thread was getting WAY too big. Part 1 can be found here:  https://arachnoboards.com/threads/whos-behind-the-computer-part-1.606/  Time for a new one. :)  Please let's try to keep this one to just pictures.  :D   Thanks,   The Arachnoboards Team



					arachnoboards.com
				




Part 3 can be found here:






						Who's Behind the Computer - Part 3
					

First & Second threads were getting WAY too big. Part 1 can be found here:  https://arachnoboards.com/threads/whos-behind-the-computer-part-1.606/  Part 2 can be found here:  https://arachnoboards.com/threads/whos-behind-the-computer-part-2.47442/  Time for a new one. :)  Please let's try to...



					arachnoboards.com
				




Time for a new one.

Please *let's keep this one to just pictures* ......seriously.....please don't quote or re-post the same dang pictures over and over and use this as a discussion forum...this is NOT The Watering Hole or MySpace!


Thanks,


The Arachnoboards Team

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arachnomore

Enjoy


----------



## clearlysaid

Haha, I'm JUST seeing these threads... Part 4, huh?  I'm a little slow.

This is a pic from about, uh, two years ago I'd say... it's my fave pic of me:


----------



## Scott C.

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## lunixweb

hi.. eating a delicious baby goat in Monterrey, Mexico...


----------



## Choobaine

Hah! I just dug something really old up but it's cute. 

This has a bit of a story - my used to take lots of screenshots of me just getting on normally as I do on webcam and took the cutest ones and compiled them. Then he of course, did his normal routine and put a filter on it so no one can actually see what it is. Enjoy!


----------



## NevularScorpion

Choobaine great pic  i love it 

anyways since this is a new tread i will show you guys one of my ultra rare pics that you will never see me having this again. This one were taken a few months ago when i had a long hair and live like a rockstar. BTW im not gay lol


----------



## sick4x4

promotions!!!


----------



## Heather

I wanna be on the first page too!


----------



## midnight_maiden

*Why not.*

Ok since I have yet to post in this thread here goes.  

This is a B&W of my boyfriend and I.  I just love it.





This is a pretty cool one my bf took.





One more.



Okay it's not mine it's my boyfriend's, but mine is red too (yes I do ride).


----------



## Choobaine

You're very right to love that black and white photo, it's gorgeous! 
Now I ought to show my man since I've talked about him but never shown him. When I'm with him he often looks over my shoulder as I type when I'm on AB so he thechnically has been behind the computer! 

This is Flo. Probably one of the most patient men on earth to deal with me. 







And this is me, I fell asleep on the floor.
He got his camera and took a long exposure shot of me all fast asleep. This was taken in pretty much pitch black (the sky looks bright because it's in a city, there's allways a very deep glow to it). He says it's cute, apparently. I look a little deformed because I was moving, y'all know what I look like allready, don't panic!


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Long-exposure shots are fun.  

Here's me on Halloween a couple years ago.  Photo credit goes to my boss.


----------



## Arachno_Shack

Here is a not so great pic of me...

It was taken around 1am this past summer while bugging. We heard something in the trees above, and this baby turkey paid us a visit! She stayed around for about an hour, eating any large moth that came her way, then as quickly as she arrived, she flew away..


Sorry about the quality, but I thought it was pretty cool...







And a better one of the turkey...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## syndicate

me in my spider room :]


----------



## verry_sweet

Him and me


----------



## Widowman10

*dang! missed the first page by 1 post... *

i'm still camping... hauling 65-70lbs of gear up a 14,000ft mountain...


----------



## hairmetalspider

*This thread too perhaps?*

Well hey! 

Since everyone else is posting more, I can too. PPFFFTTT.

Me and my G.Rosea just played a game of "Attila is going to be calm and docile until she gets on the bed and takes off like a bullet behind every nook and cranny so Corey can't catch her." She was eventually bribed out with the promise of a larger coconut and small jacuzzi.

Gotta' love the fuzzy little buggers.







Me and Charles


----------



## RoachGirlRen

Shirt reads "Blattodea is Beautiful," because I'm a hardcore invertebrate geek like that.







Great pics, everyone.


----------



## edesign

*Mardi Gras 2008...Carencro, LA*

Yes, another Mardi Gras season has passed me by...thankfully I moved out of Lafayette a few months ago and didn't have to deal with the traffic hassles this year  Ok, I did...once...to show my gf what a pita mardi gras causes when they close half the lanes of an already congested street and this isn't even New Orleans. 

Workin' on catchin some beads...the cheesehead "hat" helped me stand out, worked well this year (I am NOT a packers fan...not in the slightest). Although I coudl see some people on the floats mouthing, "NO CHEESEHEADS!" to me and not throwing any beads my direction lol..no biggie, plenty to go 'round

One of the cops also told me I had to have my beer in a plastic or styrofoam cup if I was going to stand near the road per the city's request. However, I don't think this is quite what he had in mind 






Drunk...something, I forget what the rest said but I wasn't drunk at that point, honest!






My gf and I, her first Mardi Gras (she lives in Dallas)...she liked it a lot






And my coworker who split his last beer with me (Guiness) because I ran out and the parade was ALMOST over...I think it lasted for over an hour, hour and a half?


----------



## ~Abyss~

Me and Rocky like to play this game were he pins me and tries to stick his tounge in my mouth and I try not to let him....he usually wins 






This one is for BryanS. This is one of my best female PURUBIAN friend....  :shock:


----------



## eerie_von_lee

*My Fist Post !!!*

Hey All!

I'm Eerie... This Is The Only pic I Could Find Thats Quite Recent - I'll Up Some More Later...

(hopefully i wont get bollocked for the content ! - it's an old band pic ... thats me top right ! )


<Nope, sorry... not going to fly. -MrI>


----------



## Widowman10

JPD said:


> Which fourteener?


Pikes peak! i live in the springs, so it was close. here's a shot of the lake from above treeline:


----------



## jharr

Here I am eating goat, beans and posho in Kitgum, Uganda last summer.


----------



## _bob_

taken just a few minutes ago.


----------



## Arachnomore

Over at a friends. Not my bird... thats my thumb though.​


----------



## fishwithoutabik

This is me the day I finally got over my roach phobia and invested in a dubia colony. (and yes, I still look this proud every time I hold one)


----------



## Truff135

Not the best picture but it was like 0*F outside, so oh well.    I absolutely love this hat!!!






I think I might post some neat winter pics I took in TWH, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Truff135

<edit - banter removed>


LOL - well, I don't photograph well.  I've always been told I look like a boy with a hat on.  So, here's a pic before I got smart and put the hat on (I look frightened for some reason lol).  And um...I'm growing my hair out so yeah, it looks odd hehe:


----------



## eerie_von_lee

Nope said:
			
		

> apologies .. hopefully these ones are ok ...
> 
> Left :- Singin Onstage @ Doghouse Dundee
> 
> right :- Outside Doghouse
> 
> so aye ... no as guid looking as my spider ... but hey ... thats my tough luck
> 
> hahaha


----------



## Rain_Flower

I like the pic Truff, and I don't think you look like a boy, so... yeah 

Here's me, bein a lame-o. My shirt is the coolest by the way. It has a dinosaur on it and it says "extinction is forever"


----------



## CedrikG




----------



## CedrikG




----------



## pato_chacoana

nice pic rain_flower..







pato.


----------



## TheDon04

latest pic 







cruddy cell phone pic at 12 am



even better pic


----------



## CedrikG




----------



## Hedorah99

*Me and my girlfriend.*


----------



## Fingolfin

Nice family shot from last fall...


----------



## pronty

I didn't have my pic in this WBTC thread yet..


----------



## Alekre

This is me with my dog.


----------



## halfwaynowhere

Here is me, taken about 9 months ago, shortly before i lost the battery charger for my camera...


----------



## Dangaboy

On our December trip in the Northern Cape.


----------



## jon.rothweiler

me and my rottweiler, rocky.


----------



## digiwalker

So this is me during the short time I lived in the keys. And one of me from when I was actually allowed into the renaissance faire! (Now i run the parking lot-woohoo!)


----------



## stonemantis

*Here's an updated picture of me and my girl*

I like them when they have a bite to them.


----------



## DJThinK

Here I am in the true spirit of things.


----------



## mizzi

me


----------



## Gesticulator

From Kacey's (Mysticulator) Sweet 16.
The "iculators"
Chuck and me






Jordan (Sobrino in the background)






And the princess


----------



## spindizzy




----------



## Rain_Flower

After my tattoo:






At a peace rally in front of city hall (I'm in the pink and blue jacket):






The back of my head:


----------



## Anastasia

ah wow, great pics peeps!!!
here I go then


----------



## jukahman

*Me, myself,and I...*

Me





Myself





I


----------



## verry_sweet

Anastasia Rock on Girl!!!!

Gesticulator whoa my sweet 16 wasn’t anything close to that. Holly tomalley!!


And since I have to post a pic here is me last weekend.


----------



## pinktoe23

Terry I wish I'd have you as a mom!  

Some of mine at a friend's wedding last week and at the university mental health clinic i volunteer.


----------



## timekeeper

*Hooray!*

Everyone's pics look great!  Anastasia, I love your bike.  You look awesome on it.  Well I might as well contribute now.


----------



## Gesticulator

pinktoe23 said:


> Terri I wish I'd have you as a mom!





verry_sweet said:


> Gesticulator whoa my sweet 16 wasn’t anything close to that. Holly tomalley!!


Well it was her dad who made the bash, not me, so at least he used all that child support he's been saving to pay for something for HER!


----------



## lunixweb

*hi.. good day*

MY LAST VACATION "THE PARHICUTIN VOLCANO" IN MICHOACAN, MEXICO


----------



## JayzunBoget

*I've heard that after a while people start to look like their pets.*

Of course we know there's no truth to that.


----------



## Anastasia

JayzunBoget said:


> Of course we know there's no truth to that.


Man you have a really hairy but


----------



## Widowman10

Here's me at the Michigan State basketball game, shaking coach Tom Izzo's hand:






and here's where we sat:






if you can't tell, i'm a huge NCAA b-ball fan!!!


----------



## rasputin

*the saint who sinned*

reckon I might as well post some images too.
first live pic is in louisville, ky. second live pic is in denver, co. third pic is sturgis '04, the bike's not mine but was featured on the playboy channel, made the cover of easyrider and brought a 3' tall trophy back to camp right before I got on it.


----------



## ~Abyss~

Kamil, gorgeous as always. Heres a few more I took with my crappy camera phone.
a few more pics 
Me smoking a pipe.





Me and Destiny (my niece)


----------



## Nathan Dorian

:8o 

I look about 12 years old, but aside from that..








Pre-recent haircut photos:


----------



## Arachnomore

Its been a minute.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

tis just ugly old tard


----------



## WitchyGirl




----------



## xgrafcorex

nice pics, and welcome to the boards! 

i actually have a recent pic of me now...seems to be a quarterly event each year.  

this is my dad swearing me in.  won't have that beard for much longer now..


----------



## Zeus9699

*Hi*

Here is me with "Seven." She is the largest sloth in the United States. Please feel free to visit our web site at www.iwantanimalmagic.com


----------



## Heather

Cut the hair, took off 12 inches... and a little color!


----------



## Stylopidae

Heather, do you think it would be possible for you to take a picture where you _don't_ look absolutely incredible?

Not that I'm complaining...but you are definitely beautiful in every picture you take and I've yet to see an exception.







Oh, yeah...and that mansexy dude up there is me for those of you who didn't know.


----------



## TimV

Heather's dad was like me, he raised his daughter's properly. Here's my youngest receiving safety training. Notice the position of her fingers.







And my oldest has all the normal teenage girl pets


----------



## TimV

My third son shows how he was taught to respect women with his girlfriend







And when my oldest son went to Europe to study architecture he didn't act like the typical dumb American







Sorry, somethings wrong with my pbase account


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Lori was experimenting while borrowing our friends' camera flash . . .







If anything, it's a good picture of Eriophyid.


----------



## xhexdx

Here's an updated picture.  My son was born last Saturday, April 5.  From left to right:  Joe, Joe, and Joe. ;-)
My dad, my son, and I.







And yes, I do own more than one shirt.


----------



## Choobaine

Choobaine + Fisheye lens = Fun


----------



## Widowman10

froggyman said:


> and you are like 7 ft tall!


7'3". haha, jk!

went camping over spring break, and this was what saved us:







we camped on 3' of snow, which promptly turned to ice b/c of our body heat. our lighters also broke, so we had to build fire using a flint. yeah, definitely bringing some spares next time


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Out and about on the first warm day in Oregon!*

About time the weather here started getting nice!


----------



## Fingolfin

Nice pic Ryan!!

Heres me, playing a little Neil Young while waiting to go to a wedding reception. *Note: The furniture only looks small, blame my height!


----------



## Aunt Ant

Everybody, great pics, thank you for sharing

In college I used to model for the photo and illustration majors to help 'em out with projects, here's another pic from those days. Would've been better if we had a stylist & make-up artist, but those folks don't work for free! I recall this one was a lighting exercise


----------



## Rain_Flower

Recent picture as of about five minutes ago. That's my puppy Sammy


----------



## Life Is Good

It's small but it is me!


----------



## Sioux

*hi there...*

Just got back from the Reptile Expo in White Plains with a new T.blondi...whoohoo!


----------



## rudedude

*this is me*

me and some of my art (graffiti walls)... 






this was taken by my brother.... NO HANDS


----------



## Tropical T's

Me on my wedding day and with an unusual spiderman fan.


----------



## opticle

this pic is of me 

http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj40/enhancemynightmare/28-04-08_1651.jpg


----------



## pato_chacoana

*Me in my natural habitat- (...and chacoana's..and campestratus'...)*







PATO


----------



## _bob_

This is me in the Natural History Museum in New York City.


Bob


----------



## vbrooke

Here is a pic of me and my daughters, (Alyssa 8 Years & Devin 3 years)


----------



## Rustman

It's me, i'm from Saint-Petersburg[Russia]. I have one male L.Parahibana 15sm spiderlings.


----------



## Philth

Chillin in the sun


----------



## Nerri1029

From today's event


----------



## Cuttszo

Great Success! I like!


----------



## Blaster

Well, that's me, right before the snake-feeding. ;-)


----------



## Bear Foot Inc

Here is one of me last week, at the great green america fest, held at the PA Renascence fair.

I'm holding an Eagle Owl, from Africa, largest owl species in the world.


----------



## Skulnik

Here's me unshorn







And me, er....shorn.


----------



## mattnsariah

this is Matt and I (Sariah)

Now that we unrevealed our self.......we are not a mistery anymore! lol;P


----------



## Aunt Ant

Got in touch with my inner geek at the NY Comic Con last month

At front with a stormtrooper. He said he made the suit himself and it took months






He asked for kiss






My friend Mike and Unemployed Skeletor lol






with some #1s. Didn't ask how much they cost but I'm sure they are a lot






ran into funny guys Steve and Roger from PetesBasement.com






best part for me was (unexpectedly) meeting one of my idols James Gurney, the author and illustrator of the Dinotopia books! I got a free lithograph poster on which he signed and drew a lil' flyin' dino!  






face-off: Ghostbusters vs Licker from Resident Evil






 :} what can I say? I'm a Resident Evil fan (the games, not the movies!)


----------



## kingfarvito

figured id post 

most recent






me and my goddaughter 






again


----------



## Mr. Mordax

*A fun weekend on the Oregon coast*

You can't see it in this picture, but I'm actually running to the guy with my bodyboard.






I don't care if the water's freezing and only waist-deep, it's FUN!!!












I was in the mood for a challenge -- yes, I got out on my own.
















And just for the fun of it, here's the lot of us.






Thanks to Lori for taking all the photos of me being weird.


----------



## Rain_Flower

Me with an octopus on my head!


----------



## Archnophil

Me...COvered up....Better lookin this way i think


----------



## _bob_




----------



## hairmetalspider

*Moi*

_Bob_, you look like someone I'd hang out with 

Anywho, here's my contribution:


----------



## verry_sweet

Bob what in the heck are you reading? I hope it’s not really a “how to” book  




Here’s my pic…again….but you have to post to comment so….

(Yeah I make awesome dandelion crowns)
Me and my kid, she's a nut


----------



## timekeeper

*Yayz*

I think I need to pick up a copy of that book bob.  My favorite sweatshirt was covered with cat hair yesterday grrr!

Heineken Brewery in Amsterdam






Cliffs of Moher, Ireland






Cute little bugger






Awesome pics everyone!

-Paul


----------



## QuacK

that'd be me


----------



## ttula

I hate getting my picture taken.


----------



## Zoltan

Well, I had a hard time finding pics that I find decent. Two so far.


----------



## Elapid

**shrug**

here's one i took a few days ago 







and here's one from around 1993


----------



## T Frank

That's me in the middle


----------



## Choobaine

bug hunter and proud


----------



## jinx

Me hanging outside of Jimmy Buffets Margaritaville. 



Me before a Football game.


Me riding a mechanical bull.


----------



## Stylopidae

Haven't had a shot of me up here in awhile.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

You look downright respectable with that facial trim, Joe.

Hunting _U. mordax_ last weekend:


----------



## Brian S

My family is finally in the US!


----------



## ChrisNCT

Here's a shot of me before heading out to range!


----------



## Rain_Flower

Picture from about a year and a half ago. Blonde and purple hair 







And then a more recent picture, taken about a month ago.







Just thought I would share, cause it made me smile.


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Just before a BIG BIG interview for the Oregon Zoo@!*


----------



## Necrobyheart

Me in the AM before coffee


----------



## spider

Cheers


----------



## froggyman

to make up from my photobucket escapades with the edit tools ill give you a few

You wouln't like me when im angry





im on a toliet...in space!





me showing the world what free time and a 13 year old with paint can do






enjoy


----------



## spider




----------



## xhexdx

ChrisNCT said:


> Here's a shot of me before heading out to range!


SILENCE!!  I KEEL YOU!!!

Gotta love Jeff Dunham.


<-------  That's me. 

I don't recall if I posted this before, so I will now.  

Me with a snowflake eel I caught in Hawaii.


----------



## jynxxxedangel

*Simply Me*

Spidah-Kitteh herself..

We sure are a good-looking bunch of arachno-freeks, aren't we?  

I love seeing everyone's pics!


----------



## jrlh84

Here is a crazy pic of me...


----------



## dannax

after seeing everyone here, i guess i fit in more than i thought!  hah...













most recent picture...


----------



## varucu

Here's me and my little Jenny 







Here's a messy one:







And a crazy one ;P


----------



## spider

Six Fifty AM boredom
Night owls


----------



## Lucara

A couple of updated pictures since I dyed my hair. I'm not going to keep it this color since the idea of bleaching my hair over and over again just isnt appealing. Not sure what else I would dye it but i'll figure it out eventually =D.

This was RIGHT after I got it done.






Boyfriend Abuse! Dont Let It Happen To You!






MY FIRST TARANTULA SHIRT!!!! YAY FOR DISNEY!!!


----------



## craig84

Me with spike and 43 of his children.


----------



## Nam

My family in our Hide


----------



## Godzirra

Nam's pic, for teh win




ok here i s me


----------



## fangsalot

me visiting my old stomping ground


----------



## GootySapphire

Old photo before I took my piercings out. 






 I miss my Thor  











 what the room USED to look like...AHHH i miss that too!!






 I miss my GOOTY!!! wahhh.






 Im in the front left...somewhat newer photo.






 Gone at this point.


----------



## shellallard

Hi there.Here are some recent ones of me


----------



## spider

I have too much time to kill during the summer


----------



## Dev

heres a slightly blurred image of my and my T.

View attachment 72209


----------



## bjaeger

Uhh.. Sure.. here ya go:


----------



## LadyRiotControl

*this is me *


----------



## 236260

Becoming one with gosh..






Too old for this to be a phase.






Are dese tees?






...and a little less polychromatic:


----------



## Morro_Narcissa

This was me trying to stay "alabaster" on July 4th.

The sun that day was set on *broil*. I wish there had been a picture taken of me wearing the hoodie (hood up) and my hat over it, with the sunglasses, and holding the umbrella for shade.


----------



## Scott C.

Spent my break for the 4th being a beach bum, and adding to Seacliff Village....






Better shot of the goon in front of the computer.






Hope everyone had a good one  

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## xhexdx




----------



## thirtysixwood

*Just me*

Yep, just thought I'd show my mug for you guys... always wanted to put my pic up, just never got around to it.


----------



## Scott C.

My Clark Kents, and I....


----------



## hairmetalspider

Myself and Siouxsie
(No one really cares if I'm in the picture, as long as the fluffy butt is ;P )


----------



## TimV

A pic of my gramps who taught me beekeeping.


----------



## troglodyte

Here is my boyfriend burying me in the sand and giving me a phallus.








And here's us again after I won an LCD tv at my company holiday party.


----------



## Lucara

A new picture of me and my marshmellow w/ eyes, Alex. Xp


----------



## robc

*Robc*

Figured it was time to post my pic too....here I am!


----------



## Stylopidae

To long continue my reputation of hitting on everyone here on AB, I'm going to point out that LadyRiotControl is totally hot 







A picture of me with The Enigma.


----------



## Mr. Mordax

What's that??   Joe _didn't_ fall off the face of the earth??  Here's what _I_ have to say to that!


----------



## Tarantula_man94

me and my A. insubtillis


----------



## ~Abyss~

Haven't posted a pic in a while...
Here i was when I was homeless for a while. I tried growing a hobo beard but eh.






And here is me...umm....30 seconds ago after eatins some nasty Jack in the Crack(box)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dean86

*Me*

Me at a 21st Party, for those that dont know thats a Millers...Yes they do have them in South Africa


----------



## pinktoe23

Awesome pic Iheartmantids! 

Oww eddie where's the beard?? ahi lo que veo es una chivita nada mas ;P 

Some updates. Last day at work at the mental health clinic and celebrating one of my friend's b-day.


----------



## Hedorah99

Me and my girlfriend.


----------



## hairmetalspider

Probably the only real cliche 'chicks at the bar' photo I have


----------



## Mr. Mordax

I know I posted here recently, but then I went and got a haircut.


----------



## jrmrbcax

old







new


----------



## Sequin

My boyfriend and I.. Just a couple of drunken fools! =)













Messing around at prom with some girlfriends. I don't think I took one serious picture that whole day.. Heh







-meg


----------



## hardlucktattoo

Ever notice drunk guys from jersey all stick their tongue out in pics


----------



## dannax

Here's a Myspace pose for you...


----------



## troglodyte

Here's me and the rosie I rescued. She's 5 or 6 years old and the only T I care to handle. Also, my T shelf is behind me. There are myriad other Ts strewn throughout the house as well.


----------



## reptiledude007

Last Halloween


----------



## Heather

With my beautiful Great Plains Rat snake!


----------



## Zoltan

At my godmother's wedding yesterday


----------



## craig84

The only one with a fro, chops and aviator shades on the suncoast trail


----------



## tabor

have since cut my hair to a brad pitt ala fight club style WOOT


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Me at the beach..





And looking stupid.


----------



## UrbanJungles

Fishing in the Masai Mara with my Hippo Watcher...

Hey Pinktoe, yo pensaba que todas las boriquitas le tenian miedo a las aranas...


----------



## Choobaine

me with my idea for a good Philodromidae container. Works very well for Thanatus vulgaris. What you can't see is the tiny spider sitting and eating in there. Pity, that.


----------



## spider

Montecristo Cuban, from September first


----------



## oregongrown

I used to be really big into paintball.


----------



## xhexdx

Paintball is awesome.  Wish I played more...

Some updated pics of my son and I.  Taken in August.













You can't say he's not the cutest thing you've ever seen.


----------



## Rain_Flower

Just a couple recent pictures. 

























I had to take pictures of the pictures on my computer lol so they might look funny.


----------



## kingfarvito

me and the girl friend


----------



## spider

Relatively cheap one here, Helix Remixer Cafe Royale


----------



## What

Me in all my lazy and unshaven glory(at the NARBC show):


----------



## oregongrown

this really hurt:wall: :wall: :wall:


----------



## Kamikaze

Pic of me in the office with a co-worker offering me chocolates


----------



## craig84

The other hobby, vintage roadbikes. Me left, my friend Mikey right.


----------



## Fluke

Doing what I do best, making drinks... I bartend and serve at bdubbs.






My cousin's car and myself leading the pack during a 4th of july parade. I have owned 5 vws.







What an 80s party it was. 2 years ago... this was before the 100 people showed up! 






My three friends that work with me at bdubs!


----------



## robc

Figured I'd throw a few pics in here as well...

Me (again, I think...I don't know):







My two furry boys:







Our youngest son with his best friend:







Our oldest son with my dad's dog, Blue - this dog saved my son's life 2 yrs ago:







My wife with Titus (he's only 13wks here - he's 7 months in the pic above):


----------



## hairmetalspider

*Cute Stinkyness*

A couple crappy, but cute, pics of the skunks (and me, but no one cares) 
These indeed are phone photos taken to send to my friends and once graciously sent them to me with links.


Me and Siouxsie






Me and Axl


----------



## Zoltan

Of course we care. 

The semester has begun.







I hate that the dmn flash always reflects on my glasses.


----------



## Fluke

HA rob that's a "im going to the club" picture!  Btw, kasi the drunk one who I was playing phone tag with while I was on the phone is the middle girl in picture. what a nut

I live in Lexington, Ky currently. I am from Cincinnati though so im with the SWOV.org guys a lot. I bought my car from a gentleman in FL though.

My cousins is the harlequin... Here is another pic of us in a photoshoot.


----------



## Godzirra

obviously im related to godzilla


----------



## Tuwin

Here are some pics of me.

These are from the set of "Multiple" which is a film i directed for Songo Productions. (Watch for it to be released soon!)


----------



## betuana

A small selection of pictures of me - there are way more than I will post here on myspace and facebook...lots of them with raptors, which are another passion of mine. All of the birds of prey in these pictures are owned and trained for shows by a good friend of mine.

At the Bristol Ren Faire holding a peregrine falcon (Jewel) at the afternoon raptor show this summer, 2 more falcons (a saker - Chula and a prairie x gyr - Hunter) on the carrier):






Me holding my friend's blue and gold macaw, Divet. We match:






This is me calling a Harris Hawk, Duke, back to my fist for a food reward:






Feeding Ace, a male American Kestrel:






Saying hi to an orphaned fawn in rehab. He really wanted to eat my hair, or shirt, or watch...:






Holding one of my foster cats before he went to his new home (I have 5 of my own, I don't need to keep the fosters!):






With my family's old dog - she was already over 16 years old in this photo, and lived to be about 17:


----------



## hardlucktattoo

A couple more recent pics of me and my future wife


----------



## fishwithoutabik

*us*

The minions and I at NARBC this year... 
and the Versi and I... I am training her to be a living hair clip. She can hold my hair back with her fangs hahaha.


----------



## Arachnomore

It's been a while.


----------



## John Apple

*This what an Apple looks like*

yup  just me


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Lori took these of me on Friday.













The braces are actually fixing my teeth, but it still felt awkward smiling with them exposed.


----------



## ChadRamsey

me and SweetPea


----------



## Nerri1029

Here's me and my youngest in VT


----------



## SpiderLady79

*SaraRoseHair ~ Kareen*






this is me a few months ago before i cut my hair


----------



## thedude

me messing around on my accoustic


----------



## Gesticulator

It's been quite a while, so....
Spiders in the background and me making the typical "picture of myself" face.
L'shana Tova!


----------



## Trav

I havent revealed myself yet so here I am.


----------



## Godzirra

awesome @ two people in row having same hair
i wish i had curly hair


----------



## reptiledude007




----------



## No One

Me and My Son .


----------



## Scott C.

Too much flash... but I like this pic






Always a pleasure to see you folks =)

Cheers,
Scott


----------



## xhexdx

Me with a goofy grin...






And my recent tattoo in memory of my best friend, Andy, who tragically lost his life 4 weeks ago tomorrow...







The Thundercats logo is actually shaded grey, but my calf is all red from getting it done so it's hard to tell.
The dragon is the logo from the resort at Deal's Gap (www.dealsgap.com), where Andy died.


----------



## Brian S

Taken last weekend






My Blue Heeler Huacho


----------



## _bob_

Just having some fun


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94




----------



## timekeeper

Bob that is just absurd... how can she be drinking beer through a straw?!  Gosh  

Here's from my latest ride


----------



## craig84

my sister took her chi to my fro!


----------



## GoTerps

Some vacation photos from St. Lucia

On the balcony at sunset, Caribbean in the background.












Me, sweating like crazy in the rainforest, photographing a special spider.






Too much rum on the boat, hoping not to barf.






Eric


----------



## GiantVinegaroon

I was bored late one night.  I'm sorry if it makes you bored as well.


----------



## Dreamslave

*yeah its me*

Thats right! IT IS MEEEEEE!


----------



## ReMoVeR

humn... Hi, my name is Tiago and thats me =) ( and im in front of the computer  not behind it  )


----------



## Aquila

various of me


----------



## Aquila

Don't do this in home


----------



## Brian S

Helping my girl ride her first goat lol


----------



## Talkenlate04

This is how I get greeted every day when I come home from work! And even though I am allergic to cats, I still love Mesa!


----------



## Anastasia

Brian S said:


> Helping my girl ride her first goat lol


THAT IS AWESOME!!!!
she will be all pro when comes to CT ride all mine


----------



## Anastasia




----------



## lunixweb

Holding a beautiful baby jaguar...


----------



## Lucara

Mkay well its been a while and i just redyed my hair (No 2 tone anymore!). =D I'm happy with the way it came out!












The fiance and I =D


----------



## Fingolfin

Here I am at the San Diego Zoo last week. Spot the monkey lol!


----------



## hairmetalspider

*Myself and Princess.
*


----------



## maria081880

Moi. o___o!


----------



## syndicate

heres me


----------



## gratian_666

most recent picture with me


----------



## RoachGirlRen

This would be me, being a jerk to my cat (no kitties harmed or overly stressed in the making of this photo  )


----------



## texascowboy1979

My photo introduction...












my neice and I











The love of my life, Josie Wales


----------



## Choobaine

the things you can do with A. grandidieri 
seriously do I ever look happier than when I have a pede on my face? 






I'm rarely seen out without a fan, it's like having a newspaper to hide behind (or avoid looking at people in general) but slightly classier


----------



## tarcan

In South America a little over a week ago







Take care

Martin


----------



## Brian S

my cornsnake!


----------



## Thiscordia

Raul (ME  ) and My friend Alex on the right @ the shooting range.


----------



## Kacey Jennings

*Me in a chicken suit *

me in a chicken suit






Me and gf


----------



## loverVSliar




----------



## Godzirra

just doing the whole, looking cool with underpit thang


----------



## syndicate

Syndicate in tehh spider room


----------



## fiveohatch

i'm on the right and have shaved off the beard. i've still got the goatee though.

the pic was from a camping trip in the Mojave desert last month.


----------



## Ant4755

*My girl and I*













Oh and my dog Taffy & a NY cab ride


----------



## Lucara

Christmasy pictures =D. I finally got some pics of me with the cats so I'm so happy!!! =D

Alex and I blocking our pretty Christmas tree =/






Me and Princess Mya






Me and Avalon (she gets bored easily)


----------



## Singbluemymind

a little to drunk to be posing for pictures






chillen on the couch


----------



## Atreyuhero4

space space space space


----------



## t3nLegs

heres a shot of me. faux hawk and all


----------



## Talkenlate04

*Tons Of Snow In Oregon!*


----------



## Thompson08

*Thompson!*

Here I am


----------



## Euronymous

There are a lot of really good looking people on here


----------



## edesign

Napping after work...not sure how the cat got there (my gf's calico named Hallie...aka Demon, Monster, Lil' Bastard, Monkey, whatever...I love her even though she's destruction on four legs, about a year old though so still young)







At the Sertoma Cajun Air Festival a couple months ago...first time it had been here in about four or five years and we had great weather (clear sky and high 80's/low 90's). I despise Budweiser but all they had was that or Coors...yuck.







My gf who had never been to an air show...she thought it was great


----------



## Godzirra




----------



## xhexdx

'Tis been a couple months, time for some updated pictures.  Yes, you bet I'm going to post one of Joseph and I! 







My friend Dan came down for Thanksgiving from Vegas.  I grew up with him in Hawaii:







Dan, my friend Brian, and I at my place:







Add James and it's a party!  Jagerbombs all around!







So yeah, there you go.

--Joe


----------



## Godzirra

^^ oh looks like good times, good times







Well, my husband and I......posing at the anime convention. YES WE GO TO ANIME CONVENTIONS :8o


----------



## jasen&crystal

*me and crystal*

me and my girl


----------



## Scoota Dad

Me After I finished work on Halloween 






At Warwick Castle


----------



## Voodoo

*Here is a few of me  

Enjoy  *


----------



## sntcruzan

Picture #1
My trip to our friend's orphanage in Tijuana, Mexico. I took out 19 of the kids on a science field trip. They were ranging in ages from 3 to 12 years old. They loved this field trip alot.

Picture #2
A closer look at the tarantula that we caught and released


----------



## dunawayj

My sons and I.







My wife Tyger and I


----------



## CRX

Me-


----------



## hairmetalspider

Me and Zoleander were discussing this thread. So here's a recent contribution.

Myself (Left) with my friend MJ


----------



## GootySapphire

Making out with Dolphins in Cabo what can I say!!


----------



## Rick McJimsey




----------



## galeogirl

*A departure from the usual glamour shots*

Me hanging around the house sans makeup.


----------



## mikie

Hello...Sunday workout


----------



## hairmetalspider

*A more recent photo, sans white wig.*


----------



## Steve 88

let the humiliation begin!


----------



## xhexdx

Taken just now:


----------



## Atreyuhero4




----------



## syndicate

camera phone action


----------



## Neophyte




----------



## Talkenlate04

*Thinking................*


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

At the top of Arthur's Rock.





Fishing with my brother in Galveston.





Visited my friend in Colorado for spring break


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Lots of hot chix on the boards! Love me or hate me (for the later...screw you!!!)..... here is me...
























;P ;P ;P


----------



## VrIgHtEr

Here I am  Not a very recent pic... but I don't like taking pics so this is the only good one I have xD


----------



## signinsimple

Vegas this past weekend & Niagra Falls this past September :}


----------



## zwdiudiu

i am here, you can find me on the map.


----------



## Lucara

Okay so this is a completely horrible picture of me. Its after 4hrs of sleep, 8hrs of work and 1 1/2 hour riding lesson BUT this is me and Maroni.


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Holding my P. miranda.


----------



## InvertsAhoy

My face ticks into this position whenever a camera is pointed at it. It's like an involuntary action.


----------



## christian77

me and my daughter


----------



## hairmetalspider

*Newest photo.*

*A wonderful burlesque night.*


----------



## Razzy26

as expected...

 here are a couple pics of myself and my spider..


 although if you want to see a lot of me in my world in my pictures, you can find them all at myspace.com/razzydora.




  i am who i am, and i have no shame in that!!

The top picture is a picture of an avic. the versicolor pink toe. 

 its the same breed that i just ordered, so that is a picture of a tarantula that i will have.

 the 2nd picture is a picture of me holding my female Oklahoma Brown. She is almost a year old. I bought her in May of 2008, when she was just 2 months old. The store guy I bought her from said that she was born march 23rd.

 The third picture is of myself, and my fiancee, Tymm.  we've been together for 4 years this june. hopefully in the next year or two, we will be financially stable enough to be able to get married like we have been planning for 2 years.

 that would be a nice dream.


----------



## reg65arnold

*Introducing Paul and Max*

Here are some pix.  We don't mind a little danger.


----------



## halfwaynowhere

my picture seemed to have disappeared from this thread... How odd...
Here I am again, posing with my guitar, because I'm such a dork.


----------



## Draiman

This should suffice. I think.


----------



## stevetastic

*more fun than a barrel of lemurs*


----------



## Texas Blonde

Yeah, so Texas Blonde isnt really blonde anymore.....

Before:







After:


----------



## ShinyNic

me being unhappy and attempting to get an okay picture. it didnt work so well


----------



## pinktoe23

A few new ones 

I was a bridesmaid at my best friend's wedding last weekend en el conquistador and the other one of us getting ready for her bachelorette.


----------



## pinktoe23

y algunas de Rincon


----------



## NjGriffo

Heres a few of me


----------



## hairmetalspider

Me and Zoli.


----------



## BiologicalJewels

Here we go:

My gorgeous wife, my son and myself at The Santa Anita Race Track.... (it was snow day for the kids, we just so happen to be distracted by the ponies )

Ahh, snow and palm trees.... gotta love California


----------



## Beardo

Heres one of me that I took in the van headed home from an out of town work trip....(hence my tired appearance lol)


----------



## opticle

G'day guys heres a picture of me :razz:


----------



## MilesMilitis

Hello all, new to the forum, been lurking for a while learning plenty of things about my scorpions, thought I would let everyone know who I am. No more lurking


----------



## IrishKnight

heres some pics of me!





nice day at the beach! this is like 3 years old haha



heres me on the left and an ex friend of mine on ST.PATRICKS day a few years ago! man what a night!



another pic at the beach,good times..



another RECENT pic(hairs grown out alittle since here)


----------



## IrishKnight

and some old pics of me with long hair...i miss it damn job!:wall: 



heres me ,last day of long hair,right before we left to go see iron maiden!:worship: 



and heres a fun pic of me with king diamond face paint photoshoped on by my friend,king diamond is my hero!!i even have the KD abigial shirt on!!



and just in case any one is wondering who king diamond is heres a pic of him!! one of my fav bands and he is one of the best singers ever!!

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/2702/awesomekdpic.jpg

and one last pic of him more recent with my fav guitarist and KD guitarist andy larocque!!

http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/3655/andyandking.jpg


----------



## GoTerps

Checking out the type specimen of _Poecilotheria metallica_ at the British Museum.







Eric


----------



## ~Abyss~

Me n Des ahh shes growing bigger every day


----------



## Rick McJimsey

As of a few minutes ago.


----------



## wicked

Hanging with Dread.


----------



## IrishKnight

heres a recent pic of me from last night,right before the ARMORED SAINT concert(which kicked freaking ass)was wearing my QUEENSRYCHE warning shirt im on the far right,im with my aunt and uncle,we are ALL big metal heads!!:razz:


----------



## xgrafcorex

Here's a recent one of myself (far left) and a few other people on my ship.


----------



## Amelia

Ugh, my hair is disheveled and I had just woken up. Alas, it is all I have now.






Well, there is this one too.


----------



## Lucara

My scrawny self! (again?)


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Lucara, you are very beautiful 
I has a crab.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck




----------



## Gold Skulltula

Brian S said:


> my cornsnake!


Nice Bloodred Brian! 

Here's me and my favorite gal.


----------



## bobsleaf

Here's me:



















My girlfriend likes taking photos of me. Don't ask me why.


----------



## ShadowBlade

Yeah, haven't posted one up in a while-

View attachment 76601


-Sean


----------



## syndicate

Gangsta cellphone shot lol


----------



## Arachnomore

*yep*

It's been a long time:

(recent)






This is my Christmas sweater.


----------



## halfwaynowhere

here's me again, just got my hair done.


----------



## Kita

I need new pictures of me. That's the problem with always being the photographer! These are from a birthday party and New Years Eve 2007. 
I haven't changed any so...


----------



## xhexdx

Joseph and I:


----------



## Fluke

Here are a few more of me:

Green beer day at miami university in oh. My friend Lindsey lives there, thats her






This is funny, I just got off work at Buffalo Wild Wings and I am showing my friend two marks on my arm. A friend bet me that I wouldnt staple gun my arm, well I did, and he bought me dinner. Well, I then showed everyone at the bar my marks and said it was from the OBT. Ha they were so gullible, but I have a convincing tone!






Some of the guys and me, and yes, Drew look like he is straight out of the simpsons












And here is my mother and I, slow dancing hahah!


----------



## becca81

Been awhile.. so some recent photos..


----------



## Hamburglar

Here I am on the Madison River in Montana enjoying the view...


----------



## Noexcuse4you




----------



## Mr. Mordax

Photography courtesy of DragonTears -- Mike summoning a fire demon.



Click to access the full-sized version -- much cooler.  

EDIT: Kids, don't try this at home.


----------



## Sky`Scorcher

Me on a hiking trip, all tired.
This was then.







Me, now. This was taken in the middle of my Accounting class 






Me and my friend playing Tekken 6
Forgive my messy hair, battle was too intense and the photographer was asking me questions.


----------



## kalvaer

Me and my wife on our wedding day:


----------



## xhexdx

Well, here's my back...you all know what my face looks like anyway.  :}

Work done today.  Obviously not complete yet.


----------



## Unsafe




----------



## agent lead

here are some pics of me

PR rain forest mina falls






PR freefall fest medallia party






Just landed on the beach in arecibo PR






jumping off a bridge in west virginia






exiting a plane at 14,500 feet in gardiner ny






freefall with my friend max






on stage in manhattan






on stage in PA






landing in arizona






flying the friendly skies






the zen of freefalling


----------



## Pacmaster

Last summer in my buddies backyard


----------



## rvtjonny

:droolUnsafe       

just a quick shot..


----------



## xhexdx

Today, at my son's first birthday party:






From left to right, James, Chris, Kris, Me, Brian, and James (yes, two James' and two Chris-Kris').






Brian and James making a good shot retarded. :}


----------



## Miss Bianca

These are some of the one behind _this_ computer  


and also Eriasuithon I am such a fannnnnnnnn  LOL

lovin' all the pics.


----------



## Miss Bianca

.......... with some friends getting twiz-o..


----------



## Miss Bianca

.........now with my baby girl Luna


----------



## Miss Bianca

ONE OF THE PRINCESS, AND THEN SOME OF THE WHOLE TRIBE, LOL  



















AND ME AGAINNNNNNNNNNN..........


----------



## equuskat

I'm in the middle with a big dumb grin





Crazy face















back when I dyed my hair a wacky color





don't know if I posted this before..


----------



## halfwaynowhere

Hanging out with my nephew.


----------



## Fingolfin

In the studio, just running through a tune...


----------



## gversey

*Heres me*

Me at home and me on holidays last year.


----------



## -Sarah-

*Update!*

Okay, here's the Arachno-Captain's photo update.

"Note to self: move the camera down a little more next time, dummy." (Posing with my photography)






Chillin. And yeah, that's a tarantula on my nightstand to the left of the photo. In case anyone questions the bubblewrap on my window, I stuck it there to allow just enough light to come in to warm my room, but it's not strong enough sunlight to bother my T's. And I get to keep the shades open.






...And my big grin because I got a text from ShadowBlade


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

one of my most recent pic's.


----------



## codykrr

well i figured id finally take a picture of my self for you all, hope the ugly doesnt scare you off oh and i really need to tan or something i didnt realize how "white" looking i was hahha heres the ugly monster haha


----------



## Godzirra

obviously my serious face


----------



## Miss Bianca

*Me again*

This is another goofy pic.


----------



## Pacmaster

Nobody ever smiles on these threads . . .
Why start now?


----------



## Tarantulysis

hello everyone, Im chris.


----------



## Transylvania

Ok, here goes. 

A couple pics from my senior portraits...










 (Sorry for the glare; this is a photo of a photo)

Chillin' with penguins at SeaWorld Advanced Career Camp.


----------



## hardlucktattoo

My niece and I at the Asheboro Zoo in November


----------



## wicked

I want to go dancing. Who's got their boots on?


----------



## Hedorah99

A picture I'm sure some of you want to see. Me and Kane Hodder.


----------



## equuskat

On a friend's horse.


----------



## RoachGirlRen

It occured to me that I never posted this pic here:











And oh yeah - I chewed down a tree.


----------



## spiderfield

Bring back the 'stache!


----------



## Warren Bautista

Might as well show you guys the sexy face behind the computer. 


Me on the Mayflower II.







Musket make happy face on me!







My nephew and me








And the mommy! (aka big sis)


----------



## Angron

This would be me.


----------



## craig84

my newest pic with the fro. Me in st. aug. (with the fro) With my friends from the left: A.jay, Angie and Mikey.






mugshot after we got caught crashing someones wedding in st. aug.


----------



## xhexdx

My son and I, taken today:


----------



## Strix

I was in Hexd's birthday party pics but...


----------



## xhexdx

Mmmmmmmmmmm............seaweed salad............







(A little close, I know).


----------



## Terribilis87

The first pic is of me on my bday in miami 
second is of the frog tat i drew and had my friend do for me


----------



## WS6Lethal

Guess everyone can know who I am now... 

One of my favorite guitars:






Just chilling:






-Jeremy


----------



## raveinchris

Me in my Army Reserve Training uniform.


----------



## EricFavez

*Couple cell phone pics...*


----------



## Imbrium

Here's me, hanging out with my brother.


----------



## rvtjonny

The bike is back out on the road so had to do it ;P


----------



## magnumTRF

me and my girlfriend we both use this account 

we love tarantulas


----------



## edesign

A few pics since I uprooted myself from south Louisiana and moved do Denver (loving it so far but still unemployed)...first two need cropping but it's 2AM, not enough energy. I've taken to wearing my glasses since being laid off to conserve my contact lenses and spend less money on solution.

Me riding the RTD Light Rail to downtown Denver...no telling what I was musing about, if anything lol






Deer Creek Canyon Park at one of the lookout points (~7250' above sea level) facing Denver. Found lots of butterflies, some kind of small woodpeckers, and a lizard. Best part is...it's only 15 minutes from my home 






Same park, taken off the marked trail...saw this little rocky outcrop and couldn't resist checking it out. About 4-5' away where I'm pointing is a cliff, maybe 80-100' from looking at the topo maps...far enough I wouldn't want to slip and fall over ha! You can actually see downtown Denver in the background if you look close.


----------



## Boopster

This is me in a dead anmal hat.  







Peace

/Axel


----------



## seanbond

me fooln around a the gym today..............


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Lori and I got haircuts today . . .


----------



## xhexdx

My son and I, who else? 

He's 13 months old in these pictures, taken today.


----------



## kru008

LoL Me with a horseshoe crab

;P ;P ;P ;P ;P ;P


----------



## EricFavez

Newly single and a few new pics to go with 
it...


----------



## dalitan

*MAKAMANDAG!*

Thank you!


----------



## Neophyte

Another one of me, doing mah job :3


----------



## Fender Bender

Cool, I'll join in on the fun:













Making funny faces is how I roll


----------



## SweetlySinister

New Here So I May As Well Get This Done Now..
And Yes, I May Be A Bit Of A Picture Whore ...muahaha ;P 
My VERY patient roommate that lets me bring just about ANY animal home





Mucho Happy, No?





Little Brother















I could TOTALLY be a gangster


----------



## Julia

Here I am.  Guess which one is me in the first picture.  Hehe!!  (The spider necklace should give it away...and yes, I have my collarbones pierced.)







Now a second one...  I was winning a puzzle competition.


----------



## Sky`Scorcher

Heres another of me and a friend at our classmate's debut.


----------



## DireWolf0384

Some stupid pics of me on a road trip eating a slim jim.


----------



## Fran

Well..
What the heck


----------



## Miss Bianca

Miss Bianca last week 
(the summer feckles are showing up.)


----------



## Fran

Another couple
(Since I wanted to post a couple of picture sI just decided to put those,but not to mean anything, Im not a jerk and I hate the typical  stupid muscle heads)


----------



## Philth

*Staying on top of things...*

NYC Tower






Whiteface Mountain, Adirondacks N.Y






Later, Tom


----------



## Franklin

Here i am.

Im on a boat, dont you ever forget


----------



## equuskat

Me jumping Lady circa 1997





Me and my new horse, Nacho...yes, she's skinny, she's a rescue.


----------



## stryder05

Here is a pic of me in Paris during Feb - 







And this is me and my sister on xmas day, I must've seen something funny!


----------



## sick4x4

immmmm


----------



## jbm150

*Here's me*

What the heck, I'll throw a coupla pics of me on here.  My two loves, my girl and fishin













And as a bonus, me dancing with my girl's abuela (slightly sauced  )


----------



## Mette Th13teen

Here is a fun one of me


----------



## Spyder 1.0

after a shower... wish i was wearing a shirt so this could be facebook appropriate lol. could it be still?







it really sucks not being able to edit your posts more than once...


----------



## xhexdx

Yet another picture of Joseph and I.  Taken from my cell phone so excuse the poor quality and poor size. :}







You can see the swirly cowlick in my hair, too.  Sheesh.

--Joe


----------



## VESPidA

not a big picture person, but here i am


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94

yarrrrrrrrrr matey


----------



## GoTerps

Looking through some _Tapinauchenius_ specimens at the British Museum.






Myself, Ray Gabriel, and Chris Hamilton... fully sober:liar:  at the BTS lectures.  Feb '09.






Eric


----------



## Bardon

Hello everyone, a new person around here. I'm not to photo friendly. But, I am currently growing natural dreadlocks. So I will use the latest pictures from my timeline!


----------



## Arachnomore




----------



## darko.subotica

Greetings from Serbia  Just a few photos ... 






Me and my friend... And some Gulash






Kiss the cook  






Adding some Oil to my Yugo


----------



## moose35

its me













     moose


----------



## Cyprine

Hey everyone. New to the boards but thought I'd show myself. It's a little old but hey, it's me


----------



## Amelia

Here I am with my newest little one. He is a week old here. 






A cold day at the Keeneland race track.


----------



## GartenSpinnen

Wow! We have a lot of hot girls on AB! It is almost like the hobby is a giant star trek convention where all the nerdy girls are hot... ok so maybe i am not so good with examples.... here is a recent pic of me with my newest toy (WASR 10 Romanian AK-47 7.62)...


----------



## Amelia

Hey man, Star Trek is pretty awesome though.  Right back at you. That is my friend's .22-250.


----------



## Big Red TJ

*just me*

just me hangin out


----------



## -Sarah-

Big Red TJ said:


> just me hangin out


WOW Matt  LOVE the new hair cut!!! Woooo baby...  Making me drool! :drool: (you know me so I can like, get away with this crap!! )

This is my eye and my camera! Haha...


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Here's me yesterday . . .







More here.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## DarkRAM

I just mainly lurk around here now-a-days... But here is me from last Saturday at Fort Ord playing Airsoft.


----------



## equuskat

Myspace-y style pics!










got a new haircut!





And here's a crested gecko on my head.


----------



## reptile3

i am not a big fan of pictures, but here is one of me from last month...







Here is a new one of me today!


----------



## Draiman

Say hi to the ugly chink:


----------



## sunnymarcie

*Ok its been ages....*

I think I posted back in the first thread like this one but since I've been away for a long time I'll do it again :razz:









Its a crappy pic but still me..of course with more ink..a constant work in progress..

;P


----------



## Thompson08

Me


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Me at the airport bored because my flight got delayed.


----------



## lunixweb

hi, here's me enjoying the beautiful beach in cancun, mex


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Enjoying my other hobby:


----------



## luckie_couture

Here I am!  This pic is only a few months old.


----------



## Scott C.

Hey guys..... Long time no see =)


----------



## seanbond

getting my swoll on...


----------



## CedrikG

Just having some fun


----------



## maxident213

No disrespect to the Earnshaws...


----------



## equuskat

These pics are from today...my first competition on a horse once deemed "crazy"...she's rescued, trained, and already up for stuff like this.  Here's the kicker, she's NEVER done this before, and she and I looked like the pros.


----------



## Craig

Me before I cut my goatee off circa early 2008. 







Now I'm pretty much clean shaven. It makes a significant difference.


----------



## whitewolf

Why not I'm board. Me and my honey he's such a sweety. After a long day at the rodeo.


----------



## mapleleaf

Moi  

There's a story with the pic-but I'm not going into that  








Jon


----------



## RugbyDave

Scott C. said:


> Hey guys..... Long time no see =)


DUDE! Long time no see 

me, in my new cabin with my Squirrel!


----------



## Dark Raptor




----------



## Widowman10

recent pics from alaska. 

we went to valdez to do some fishing out of the gulf of alaska:






and then visited denali national park. it was SICK. cool stuff up there.


----------



## violentblossom




----------



## Ether Imp

Recent:







Less Recent:


----------



## Julia

I like this picture, even if it is kinda dark.  (I'm on the left side.)


----------



## kyriri

*me *

Me with a C. fimbratus... Got some nice pictures of her, but I'll let jayzun post them all another time. 







So yeah, that's me being silly.


----------



## ArachnoAddic808

*This is me!!!*

Hi! So this is what i look like. Im new to the board but am wanting to get more involved. So hopefully you'll hear me around. Im definently enjoying getting into this hobby!!!!


----------



## J.Husted

*Josh*


----------



## agent lead




----------



## writh

this is me I love arachnids and things that go fast


----------



## deathcrew

Me and my Turkey Henry, he's the one with the funny looking.............Henry has the bright red...............ok I'm the one on the left


----------



## xhexdx

So I haven't cut my hair in a while because there's really no real need to...

Thought I'd play around with it; my sis and I:







Trying to look like The Beatles:

























And a pic of me when I was a year old next to a pic of my son when he was a year old:


----------



## fangsalot

hi long time no see


----------



## lithiumflower9

Me before I bleached my hair out






My husband and I


----------



## Spyder 1.0

Im not sure what im doing with my mouth here, lol...


----------



## Nonna

Normal pic of me.

http://s635.photobucket.com/albums/uu74/elandor/?action=view&current=103863322.jpg

Me making funny faces. 

http://s635.photobucket.com/albums/uu74/elandor/?action=view&current=IMG_0926.jpg

Me handling our deceased millipede. (R.I.P  )

http://s635.photobucket.com/albums/uu74/elandor/?action=view&current=flat.jpg


----------



## wayne the pain

Me and my kids







Me and my ferret


----------



## lilmoonrabbit

Here's me at a backyard wedding this summer:






Here's me on our wedding day, back in August '07:


----------



## Roski

skimming these threads just confirm my belief that arachno-philic people are effin' gorgeous! also it's cool to see random pics of the users ive been reading and leeching knowledge from for the past few months :} keep being awesome arachnoboards!

Anyway here's me and my old Latrodectus hasselti tat, then me bored at work lol  cheers, ta


----------



## Rick McJimsey

Actin a fool in Kalifornia


----------



## pearldrummer

About a month ago. I mostly lurk here =]


----------



## skippy

i work on a charter fishing boat so most of the pics of me have fish in them as well:


----------



## equuskat

Me hiking around my favorite place in the world thus far: the Grand Canyon.  

















My best friend and me, with her dog...they were my roadtrip buddies.






My feet at the edge!






Me changing our blow-out tire in Oklahoma...


----------



## Ariel

this is me and my indian ringneck King, he's tellin' me all his secrets.


----------



## seanbond

outdoor venture


----------



## un33dit

Been around for awhile now...figured its time to post my face. Here is a picture of my wife and I.

-Gary


----------



## XEightLegsX

Heres some of me and my wife and the boy






me

















Erica













My family




















We are a waiting the birth of our 22ed child ( this one will be our 2 human )


----------



## Mr. Mordax

Lori got a good portrait of me at my brother's wedding last weekend.



Click for her gallery.


----------



## Miss Bianca

ME ACCEPTING THE FACT THAT IT'S HOODIE-TIME AGAIN...
YAY!- NO MORE RISKY PRIORITY SPIDER SHIPMENTS


----------



## x Mr Awesome x

My name is Ben and I have tons of interests. My newest is T's and have acquired 10 so far. I'm primarily a musician though. I was raised in a musical family and have been teaching guitar and bass for over ten years at a music store. I'm to begin a new music production position within a new company focused on fitness. I'm a workout freak. I lift 6 days a week and am enthusiastic about bodybuilding. I am also an avid gamer with a focus on Halo and Guitar Hero. I'm on xbox live almost nightly. I'd love to find some people on here to add to my friends list! My main account is RoidedTarantula and secondary account is x Mr Awesome x I'm also really into Subaru's and love my WRX. I'm 25 and engaged to a beautiful Puerto Rican hottie. I'm getting her into T's as well and it's turned into a pretty cool hobby that we can enjoy together! Here's some pics showing how much of a goober I am:
Not really in jail:





Not buff enuff:





Snowed in and gaming all day:





Me and my Brussels 'Rick' at Halloween:






Here is also a link to my facebook. Hit me up guys!
www.facebook.com/xbenpetersonx
-ben


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

This is me


----------



## aracnophiliac

Well here I am


----------



## Rabid Flea

I haven't posted here in a while so I figured I would put some pics up of me and the hubbs!

This is what I look like when woken up early!







Camera phone pic







Trying on my niece's Harry Potter glasses :wall: 







My "Whatever" pic







Here is the love of my life... Mikey... I have not managed to convert him into an arachnoholic yet... but im working on it ;P 

Full octane







He looks good in those boots!
:drool: 







Another pic of my devil's angel







Just plain HOT!!!  :drool: :drool: :drool: :drool:


----------



## Sporky

*Hello*

Just joined the forum and thought I'd get my pic in!


----------



## Draiman

The stuff of nightmares.


----------



## ravenruby

*Me*

Me and Harlow.


----------



## seanbond

before the current "hoodie time" i was chillin at the pool, hitting florida up and cali


----------



## curiousme

*curiousme & Mr. Gone*

i thought i would post a pic of Mr. Gone and myself, so here are the two of us currently.







and here is one without the eyepatch, when our hair was blue and before Mr. Gone's had grown back out.


----------



## Godzirra




----------



## GOMER113

The last time I posted in one of these threads was when I was younger, skinnier, and prettier.  Here's something more recent.


----------



## Scorpendra

Rob


----------



## ccamaleon3000

long time but here is my pic


----------



## What

Soo, after much trying to get her to post a current photo Mad Hatter proved to be too formidable an adversary. We decided to just meet and spend our time enjoying each other and watching movies rather than continue battling out the Current Photo War of 2009...  

I did manage to get this taken though:


----------



## Placeboani2

Ive been here awhile ish now..
Im Annie! From North West england.

Heres me!

This is slightly old now. Not a ginge' anymore..







The more up to date pictures im drunk or something.. but they show my new dark hair 

1..







2..







Ill update with newer pictures asap.

Theres more on my facebook.. Links in the signiture!


----------



## malto_dextrin

AAAAAnnnddd! Most recent with short hair and husband!


----------



## codykrr

haha...ok here is me trying to be "tough" haha(serious face) 

View attachment 80845


----------



## sharpfang

*BBQin Butcher*

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmm!  pork taste good, beef taste good
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 80862


View attachment 80863

My mini-me     I swear he can eat a cow!


----------



## swatc1h

1st time shooting a dpms "except lower" ar-15 cal legal.
[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mks--QUJ3f4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mks--QUJ3f4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

me again in aquarium of the pacific @long beach.


----------



## Exo

I finally decided to put up a pic.....so here you go.....


----------



## Spider787

Here I am do not have the hawk anymore...


----------



## xhexdx

Time for another pic of Joseph and I:







I'm not lookin' fantastic but oh well.


----------



## Steve Calceatum

*Face to the Name*

Cellphone pic of me and my friend's Bearded Dragon






Doing what I do best












Aethyrium Band Photo






Unfortunately, I don't have a recent pic of my kids and I together, so here is another crappy cellphone pic of my two little progeny:


----------



## Teal

*There's only three places to find me, if I'm not with my Ts...






The only man I'll ever need  My APBT, Ruger






At the beach with Ruger and bull terrier, Clairece












Taking my son for a ride






Gettin a little mud on the tires*


----------



## CodeWilster

Ah what the heck I've never shown my face before...

Me and "Pancho":







Me and wildlife:







Most recent pics I have, trip to San Diego, CA:


----------



## anna_babyxox

Moi in all my glory. xD


And of course, me playing in my make up.


----------



## sharpfang

*Teach'em not to fear them, respect them!*

The family!
View attachment 81007

	

		
			
		

		
	
..............


----------



## Salamanderhead

This is me at work this winter past. This was near Fort Mac, Canada I believe. -40's celcius that day. 






And this is me with my gun


----------



## MissChelly

I'm new here.  Currently getting the supplies and little home ready for my first G. rosea! 

About a week ago-type recent...






Last shoot I did, 1 1/2 week ago-type recent... Halloweenie-ish. 






Obviously this picture wasn't directed originally towards you all 






 There we go. Wha cham.


----------



## xhexdx

This one's actually a couple years old, but I thought it was cool.


----------



## Endagr8




----------



## Lucara

Its been a while since I've posted anything. 

The new love of my life!!


----------



## paul fleming

me.....with a little bird


----------



## Default

*Anyone in the S.C. area wanting to trade T-s let me know.*

The lady and I.  Weird faces as always.





Fighting over brains.





Practicing with latex for halloween.





and heres my blurry pic.


----------



## Noexcuse4you

I've got some gnarly hat hair goin' on.

Stonewall Peak, San Diego


----------



## Abby

This is me, I took this picture to show my friend in Mexico my new haircut


----------



## MissChelly

Dark hair. 













Since Halloween's getting closer... This was from last year's Halloween! I was going as a devil (later I changed into my nun costume, the ex was going as a priest)... I'm missing my horns and tail in the picture. Excuse the angle, (I look like I only have one leg! LOL) I'm not good at taking self-pictures and can't find the ones from the actual party. The "censor" is because even though the boobs are covered with Xs, it's still probably not a grand idea to show on a site that anyone from any age can get onto. Haha. This year, I'm probably going to end up going as a kinky nun again.

 Oh yeah, and I don't have the lip pierced anymore. Boo...







 That's a shirt I "halter-fied"... since metal shirts tend to be more directed towards guys size-wise (you try finding a Death shirt in size small. Oy oy.), I chop'em up and re-sew them myself.  Toxic Holocaust, woot, woot!! I recently bought a Bathory shirt I plan on attacking soon.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

a friend and I


----------



## Mattyb

Well i posted on Who's Behind The Computer Part 1 but that was many many years ago. I think my pics are on page 172 of that thread. Boy how i've grown up!.


----------



## Draiman




----------



## Kiru

Okay, I might as well post a picture of myself........








and One with my Jungle Carpet Python, Elegy


----------



## TomM

*me:*







ruining my friends pic:






and the only pic of my with a tie:


----------



## Travis K

*Travis K*

My just now at the office...







and me after I shaved my head last summer...


----------



## -Sarah-

My classic black and white Halloween picture 

Edit: Yeah, it matches my avatar but still...  it's black and white!! Love black and white photographs!


----------



## GOMER113

A few from a recent birthday/ Halloween bash in my bank robber costume.  I look better with my mask on.


----------



## suzypike

Me and my Great Dane Athena-


----------



## theendofpangaea

My male A. avic and myself:


----------



## Webbly

hello ironic sig


----------



## Fran

So you cant say all my pictures are working out


----------



## Noexcuse4you




----------



## Spyder 1.0

^that scares me outright.


----------



## sntcruzan

*Sntcruzan In T J , Mexico*

Here is a picture of me in Mexico
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/attachment.php?attachmentid=75374&d=1231648779


----------



## Fran

Last sunday, at Metallica show in the Madison Square Garden .
I dont look like myself


----------



## Scorpendra

i've been told that my eyes are piercing.


----------



## Bazzgazm

not your eyes. but that big mole...
ok.. now you can laugh at me.. a few drunk halloween and event pictures then a real one.





<-- this halloween





this is like 2 years ago





white trash night @ my bar. free shots of whiskey to pregnant women.





i was too poor to buy food back then thanks to a crazy ex fiancee......


----------



## Shell

This is me, I tend to be overly critical and hate pics of myself, but this one passes my judgment


----------



## seanbond

turkey day!


----------



## syndicate

Acting like a fool haha







At work!


----------



## Envyizm

At the north carolina aquarium





I got suckered into trying out this mixed drink that tasted like corn bread, fruit loops and diluted vodka





Brain freeze!!


----------



## Noexcuse4you

Enjoying the San Diego snow


----------



## zonbonzovi

Yes.  This is how I look.  Some of the time.


----------



## Mack&Cass

Here's us! I'm not as tan anymore, unfortunately, yay anemia!







Cass


----------



## Silver_GSX

*Newbie here*

Well let me introduce myself. My names Ronnie im 25. I got back into keeping fish I have 13 freshwater and 1 salt water tank and one bearded dragon that ive had for 7 years after I got my own place. A Friend of mine keeps a couple ts and I was like why not. He gave me one of his rose hairs to try out and got me hooked. My friend is opening up a pet store here in new castle and I took the plunge and had him order me a ornamental baboon talk about fast this one is jumpy. 

A friend was at a show and a guy sold him 2 more rose hairs for 5 bucks each. Well his dad wouldnt let him keep them so I took them in.

Im trying to find a nice way to display them because now im hooked going to a show the 6th and will prob end up getting a couple more. Ive been buying brand new 10gal tanks and setting them up. Going to get some vines and moss to make the tanks nice. Well ive rambled on and on about my pets


----------



## bliss

Ah, haven't been here in quite a while! 

So here's a pic of me ealier tonight after giving Greg (one of my male bearded dragons) a bath.  







i'm wanting to let my hair grow out the way i used to have it.  Though, I will admit that I am tempted to shave it again, to a very short length (but not skin bald, of course lol).
I would like some opinions.  do you all think I look better with long, or short(er)? 
Here's an Older pic for comparison. Go ahead and laugh, i know i look like an emo girl.


----------



## PrimalTaunt

I figured that I've posted enough on the boards now that I may as well post a picture here as well.  This is me.


----------



## Xian

Here I Am.....


----------



## Fran

lol at this one


----------



## Julia

I have a new picture of me that I actually LIKE!  Gonna share it.  I'm on the left, wearing the brown antlers.


----------



## TheTyro

This picture is about a year old, but I haven't changed, aside from my hair being darker till about my nose. It's the color you see at my roots.


----------



## TwiggyMechanism




----------



## twees




----------



## Scolaratari

Hey all

Me






Me and my better half


----------



## Placeboani2

Last time i posted a picture of myself was awhile ago and i had no recent ones. So just to keep you posted this is the most recent of me!


----------



## jbm150

Crushin on ^^^ :drool:

Recent pic of me with small bonefish


----------



## Rick McJimsey




----------



## hairmetalspider

*My my we have some lovely people on here.

A more recent photograph of myself since it's been awhile.*


----------



## What

Christmas at my grandparents with Ms. Hatter.


----------



## Shell

Was looking through my pics today and came across this one. It's one of my fave's. I have ridden/trained Thoroughbred racehorses for years and this filly was absolutely one of my favorites  Everyone told me she was psychotic (she kinda was but not her fault) but I loved her and because I didn't give up like everyone else who tried to break her she is now on the A Circuit doing extremely well as a jumper (she ended up being sold before ever actually racing as the people who owned her got out of the race industry, Im just glad all my hard work didn't go to waste)


----------



## TarantulaFanBoy




----------



## Mr. Mordax

Here's a shot of me at my new job as a process engineer at a paper mill:


----------



## TheTyro

Not exactly the best picture in the world, but a more recent one of me.


----------



## Spyder 1.0

Happy christmas


Why cant you T girls ever live in Canada!


----------



## marclar

Geussing my picture was removed becasue of my finger but hey, have a nice respectable one  ? 
Not a great one, but it's the only one where im not flipping the cameraman off ?


----------



## leezard

It's a bit of an older picture, because I hate any more recent ones, but I look much the same but with shorter hair.... and maybe a little more flesh.  And a little less dressy.....


----------



## pronty

Here's a fresh pic taken today.
Me and my "new" car


----------



## Jilly1337

Here is one with me with my T-loving #1 manion, Daytona1911.

I will look for something more clear.


----------



## CAK

*Joe aka Coolaidekid*

Hey All!  This is Joe aka CoolaideKid...  I am currently freezing my posterior off in Des Moines, IA but am originally from Minneapolis, MN.  I have 4 arachnofreak kids in the house as well.  You can see them below.


----------



## Ariel

I took my last pic down so heres a new one.


----------



## Fluke

Here are a few of my girlfriend, Emmaly and I. We can be goof balls haha.


----------



## Sky`Scorcher

Playing some tunes at a x-mas party last year.

I had my cut.. again..


----------



## taliban27

I
 
with friends in Berlin	
 
my wife...


----------



## marclar




----------



## peterbourbon

My basic mood....


----------



## LisaD

I'm new to the boards, but not so much to Ts.  This is my first post. 

Older photo of me, I'll try to find a more recent one later - I manage a facility for contract ag research.


----------



## MeRLiiN

This is a pic of me enjoying an amazing Ninja Turtle Popsicle while taking a stroll in the park...


----------



## Noexcuse4you




----------



## Adversary




----------



## sharpfang

*California - No doubt about it*

I really enjoy the Pics on here from around the world.
View attachment 82402


View attachment 82403

I am near the Armstrong Redwoods and Ocean 1 hr. North of GG Bridge. Butterfly was fluttering in the Angeles Crest Forrest - Southern Cali
I also found there a dead Tarantula Wasp{metallic blue}and Aphonopelma MM

- Jason


----------



## ThreeStarsLoki

Hi everyone. I'm new. I have a GBB sling and it's my first invert. It just molted for the first time since I got it early December. It's a pretty little baby and I'm psyched to see it grow and change color  

Anyways, this is me


----------



## Travis K

*Here I am this morning Pre COFFEE*







Just thought a current pic would be nice with all the other Hottie &/or Fugly Mugs.  Maybe I will put a Post Coffee pic up in a bit, just depends on how bored I am at work.


----------



## mothore

*Mothore*


----------



## toxic667

not so good pic of me, but you can see Charlotte ;D







good pic of me


----------



## SpiderDane

Well here go´s.... Be prepared ! May fall of screen :liar:


Click to see it bigger(caution ! )

Oh yes... This is me


----------



## Link

Yep. That's me.


----------



## zbrewer88

*This would be me*

Fiance and I






Fiance and I again






Good Buddy






Party at the Barn


----------



## spiderfield

Why, yes....in fact I HAVE been living under a rock my whole life. 






Good times.


----------



## JPJ

This is me.


----------



## Shayna

*drunkish bicycle rider*


----------



## stardustcivic

This is me.. in case anyone here knows me irl lol!


----------



## Kamikaze

Taken a week ago with my wife and friends. I'm the one wearing the spider shirt


----------



## AudreyElizabeth

I did this back in '03 or '04, so I figured it's time for an update. 

At a friend's wedding-






Myrtle Beach SC with my little girl






A picture of us when she was tiny!  






And yes, I like that green shirt! lol


----------



## seanbond

watchin the supabowl..


----------



## marclar

Curse my shaky hands.


----------



## Scoolman

*Working on a Summer Project*

lipids production in algae strains.
View attachment 82617


----------



## colorcham427




----------



## pwilson5

me riding the "wine train" in NAPPA valley CA last spring break


----------



## Fingolfin

Playing a little gig the other night...


----------



## bioshock

well here is a pic of me since travis k wanted to see what i looked like so bad....


----------



## Scott C.

Nice one, Andrew. Rock on dude!

I'm a butterfly now....







I'll prolly burn for such sacrilege.... but not as bad as this bacon....


----------



## Texas Blonde

Since its been awhile:


----------



## lindsey crashed

new to the forum...    from austin, texas. look forward to learning from yall!  )


----------



## marclar

I must say, you t girls are absolutley gorgeous(;.
another new pic of me.


----------



## Scorpendra

Looking great, ladies! 












-Rob


----------



## lindsey crashed

found a few more...
you'll notice, i'm a cat person... don't make fun. )

bleaker is my world.. 













the like to visit me in the bath..







and in bed... 







me and my girlfriend...







my mother and i...


----------



## Draiman

An old(ish) picture, but yeah:


----------



## sfpearl300z

Hmm, might as well...

Literally immersed in my other hobbies:













In my natural habitat:


----------



## xhexdx

I haven't contributed to this thread in a while...

Taken yesterday at my best friend's wedding:







(Yes, those are Spider-Man cufflinks. )







Joseph wanted a piece of cheese, so we bribed him by saying I wouldn't give him the cheese until he smiled for Grandma.  It worked, but I was caught in the pic unknowingly. :}

Joseph was the Ring Bearer, and looked absolutely adorable in his little tux.


----------



## ametan

This is me. I don't think there are any pictures of me with a normal expression on my face.


----------



## xhexdx

xhexdx said:


> Here's an updated picture.  My son was born last Saturday, April 5.  From left to right:  Joe, Joe, and Joe.
> My dad, my son, and I.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, I do own more than one shirt.


Almost two years later:


----------



## Noexcuse4you




----------



## AbraCadaver

And yes, I actually am this pale. I'm half irish, half scandinavian, so I was doomed from birth tan-wise..


----------



## jbm150

Spent the weekend at Atlantis in the Bahamas






Relaxing on the lazy river


----------



## harmroelf

this is me, with a Pike i caught.


----------



## AbraxasComplex

A model shot of me done a couple weeks ago.


----------



## syndicate

playin with my cam!


----------



## Rabid538




----------



## tarzan2day

This is me, working hard...


----------



## Jilly1337

Me in front of Jason's 1965 Galaxie 500 a few weeks ago. I love that car!!!


----------



## Lor&Chris

Chris and I, we got photos done of us 2 days before our 2 year anniversary


----------



## Zak_Attack300

this is how i roll yo  

Me n my girl Kelsi







playin paintball my favorite sport































LoL that dude tried 2 attack me scared me so bad 
hahahahaha







and me and chip foose the guy that does the show Overhaulin
met him in Vegas March of 09


----------



## ShadowBlade

ShadowBlade's back.. figured I'd post a recent photo




-Sean


----------



## Warren Bautista

The very rare _Warrenus sexius maximus_ with one of his prized possessions.


----------



## mikie

*Me in the UK*


----------



## danielr6543

Decided to post my mug here since its been like 4 or 5 years since i last posted anything i think. AKA Dementia in chat.


----------



## Noexcuse4you




----------



## XEightLegsX

This is us! (Erica , Jay and Kaden , we have a daughter on the way so we will up date this when shes gets here and we get a family photo done again!)


----------



## SugarBlossom13

It's me, Amanda Harmon aka SugarBlossom13 aka Meadow Larke:
My husband, Preston, me, and my youngest daughter Olivia Monroe at a Rockies game (1st row, we caught a ball, and we were on the jumbotron-thing)


----------



## Redneck

*Well I had some here before..*

But now they are gone.. So here are some new.. The dates on them are wrong..

Here I am.. This picture is 2 years ago.. 







Me being a bit goofy after a few cold ones..







Jenny & I where at a party.. Needless to say I was a little under the influance...







I didnt want to drown.. So I stole my neice's floaty.. I felt safe after I got it on!  It was really cold that day to!!


----------



## toxic667

Updated photo of myself with red hair


----------



## galeogirl

*Newer pic*

My sweetie and I at Steamcon 2009 in Seattle.  Don't I look like I'm about to pick his pocket or otherwise get up to badness?


----------



## -Sarah-

Some interesting ones with my new 10g ears. Yay for monochrome! :worship:


----------



## hairmetalspider

*Me and Baraka*

My lady!


----------



## codykrr

well heres my mug...







and me being..well..me


----------



## Big B

I'm the one on the left.

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## Big B

[/IMG]


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger




----------



## hlb118

Random pictures...


----------



## galeogirl

*Taken mere moments ago*

Me laying in bed reading AB in my pajamas.  Tres sexy, no?


----------



## Edd Eskimo

Well I never put a pic. of me on AB before so here's my first pic. I'm the one on the left with a couple of my good friends who are getting ready to go to Afghan...God bless them!


----------



## Lucara

For all of you nerds out there. Haha My boyfriend is a massive Back to The Future nerd and his friend modified his delorean to look like the movie version (not 100% accurate but you get the idea). Anyway, he brought it by work for me to see before they left the state. Haha Excuse my scraggly look, it was an 11hour shift.

The second picture is of the back of my car and my boss decided to randomly stand in the way..as usual -.-.


----------



## Slappys_g1rl06

*Hallo!*

Idk why I'm posting a pic of myself but HERE I AM!!!  Aren't the flowers pretty??  I love stargazer lillies...


----------



## seanbond




----------



## seanbond




----------



## JC

Mi pico (Pretty dark, but it was 4:00AM and I was bored with a webcam )


----------



## pronty

An updated version of this winter pic I posted earlier.


pronty said:


> Here's a fresh pic taken today.
> Me and my "new" car


It's almost summer here


----------



## becca81

Been a long while since I posted any new pictures.

Here's my daughter and I last weekend at her 1st ballet recital.


----------



## Crysta

hmm might as well!

heres me and my boyfriend. I went to mexico to visit him and meet the family for a month in december! Oh how I miss college  lol







and us on the rollercoster Super Man at six flags (im scared lol)


----------



## Evil Seedlet

Um, let's see..

Got my long frigging hair up all cute-like. My bangs are a lot longer now thoug, can barely tell them from the rest of my hair:


----------



## Julia




----------



## seanbond




----------



## LethalxLorelei

I don't have any pictures of me at work with my bugs or spiders, but I have a spider web on me in this one! Haha.


----------



## MichiganReptiles

Hi. My name is Toni and this is me


----------



## jbm150

The only time anyone ever really gets pics of me is when I'm fishing so here's a couple from Memorial Day.  

My very first permit 







Nice bonefish 







I spooked the tarpon that would have made the flats grand slam.  Oh well, it was a great day on the water!


----------



## Stylopidae

Current FB profile picture. Me holding a battleaxe...need I say more?


----------



## Korni

That's me:


----------



## TheOnlyBest_

My face, and me and my best friends. =]

-Lou


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Me and My bike


----------



## ShadowBlade

Cheshire said:


> Current FB profile picture. Me holding a battleaxe...need I say more?


Is that all you got Joe?

Me, with a toiletbrush 




And Lou, welcome.. Always nice to have another pretty face around 

-Sean


----------



## Lucara

Celebrating my 22 birthday in style! Haha My first time ever shooting a gun and the rangemaster surprised me with a AR-15 for funzies!

I was actually pretty good for my first time!


----------



## satanslilhelper

I can't believe I've never EVER posted a pic of me on here. O.K, there was one in the watering hole of me holding an Easter basket from this year. I only posted that for self-imposed punishment for somehow mentioning that Dimebag Darryl was the drummer for Slayer.(huge brainfart there):8o

Here is me with my girlfriend Heather at Rickwood Field(oldest baseball stadium in America) earlier this month with Babe Ruth.







Here is one with her getting Harmon Killebrew's autograph. (Hall of Fame class of '84) I just want to show this off b/c we both couldn't believe that he was giving autographs at the game.


----------



## smallara98

Heres a good pic ;P Yes I know im young...


----------



## codykrr

Here is me being 'COOL"


----------



## codykrr

here is a picture of me as a woman back in 1964....aint i sexy:worship:


----------



## syndicate

Me acting like a fool with my girl haha





Last photo taken before I chopped my dreads off to :/


----------



## Miss Bianca

Recent pic of me after cutting my hairrrrrr aggrrrhhhhhhhhh

:8o Had to..


----------



## sharpfang

*We love the New Pix of Members*

Here is Hunter & I, B 4 we go to Iron-Man 2:


----------



## Noexcuse4you

At the Shore Temple in Mamallapuram, Tamil Nadu, India


----------



## Transylvania

This was taken last month, after biking up Mont Ventoux in southern France:






Aaand this is my current Facebook profile pic... My friend Photoshopped a picture of the two of us with a naked Liam Neeson LOL:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

I with My friend


----------



## seanbond




----------



## Mr. Mordax

I haven't posted in forever (or even logged on in forever), so here's a few [relatively] recent shots of me taken by DragonTears (or her husband):

February, my first bike race:


March or April, I forget which, with FunnyLori:


May 1st (that's FunnyLori on the left  ):


Of course, I had to pick the bug out of her hair:


----------



## DeathsPyro12

Well guess its my turn to finally post here. Relaxing after skating.


----------



## Phancyface724

#1. Me
#2 Me and hubby on our quads
#3 Me and a friend by hubby's car


----------



## Phancyface724

#1 my tattoo
#2 Me w/ my Blue Heeler named Rebel


Is it obvious I'm a redneck lol


----------



## malevolentrobot

wow, we have some good looking tarantula keepers on the boards! sorry, this threads about to go downhill now...  i figured i'd unlurk myself again, seeing as how i already skimmed this thread out of boredom i now  feel duty bound to post in reply:






i love the ocean.







oh and my cat, moose... to redeem things:






also, just wanted to say, you all are awesome. see ya around the boards


----------



## ikarus_black

*... and*

... yes, this is me!


----------



## kellygirl

This is for those of you who knew me when I first joined AB, back when it was AP... Shaun and I finally got married!  

(in the picture, we are listening to one of our readers)


----------



## Noexcuse4you

My friend, Eric, and I on San Jacinto Peak. (I'm on the right)


----------



## reptilenajee

its me najee


----------



## Thompson08

Homecoming, freshman year. I'm a sophomore now !







And this is a week old







Got my ears peirced


----------



## Miss Bianca

Taken this week. I'm on the far right.








On the left, with my favorite cousin..








Throwin' a kiss @ another cousin..


----------



## BlackCat

Guess its time to post a pic. Didn't really notice this thread before lol.


----------



## Redneck

Heading out to hang with the buddies... Not really a new picture... But not as old as the date on the photo shows.. The date was not set on the camera.. I never figured out how to fix that..


----------



## Dangergirl

*And this is me ...*

Here I am


----------



## xgrafcorex

I have been lurking a little bit but was deployed for 7 months so not even as much as I normally do.  Here's one that was taken and I happened to be in.  I'm in the white float coat.


----------



## sfpearl300z

Most recent mug shot


----------



## mattrgraham

Started off as a scorpion hobbyist over 10 years ago.... took it a little too far and now I am a PhD Candidate at the University of Nevada Las Vegas.  I study several aspects of scorpion, reptile and amphibian biology, but my dissertation focus is on the evolution and biogeographic history of Hadrurus, Anuroctonus, and Paruroctonus becki.  I have a devoloping interest in the invertebrate fauna of Appalachia as well.

Besides scorpions, I enjoy craft beer, fine motorcycles, my two Australian shepherds, and my amazing wife Jessica.  Just thought I'd finally introduce myself.

Cheers,

Matt

matthew (dot) graham (at) unlv (dot) edu


----------



## marclar




----------



## Wachusaynoob

2 pictures 






Am in grey







NOT my real eyecolor, I WISH they were that green. More hazely.


----------



## xgrafcorex

I usually don't have many pictures taken of me..usually I'm on the other side of the camera.  My parents visited this past weekend and took a photo of me with one of my other hobbies.


----------



## Shell

New pic of me,just chopped off my long hair. Not the best pic, but it was the only one I was remotely happy with (I hate pics of me.)
Edit* Took one that I actually like, so I'm adding it


----------



## WIZZYBEATZ

*onewizzy productions aka wizzybeatz*


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger

Solina 2010 Poland


----------



## seanbond




----------



## MissChelly

Picture with Vica, the Megadeth lovin' tarantula. 







Annnd a picture with my new beardie, Lemmy! (Yes, named from Motorhead. LOL)


----------



## Herpetologydude

Few pictures for my first post in this thread haha!


----------



## mcluskyisms

*Lovin this pint..... not*


----------



## DDaake

Well, this is me.lol






Here I am with my girls.






Captain Steve, my girls and I hangin' out on the shrimp boat.






The wife & I gettin' hitched. Getting married outside on the island in June.......NOT a good idea as we were being eaten alive by mosquitos & no-see-ums.


----------



## jbm150

'Nother fish pic, so proud of this sea trout catch, 25" and at least 6 lb.  Good eatin' fish but we released her to breed like mad!


----------



## Miss Bianca

My little me and I......


----------



## Israel2004

Has been a really long time since I have last posted a picture.


----------



## pearldrummer

Hiking on Santa Cruz Island, in the Channel Islands.


----------



## groovyspider

*Me*


----------



## MaRbLe

*Been lurking on here for a while, finally signed up*:clap:






.


----------



## Mad Hatter

We sure have some good looking people on the boards. You are all beautiful.


----------



## Zhalfrin

A little bit from myself..

http://img694.imageshack.us/i/69160067.jpg/

http://img201.imageshack.us/f/grnt02452.jpg/

http://img201.imageshack.us/f/grnt02452.jpg/

With Piranha's

http://img641.imageshack.us/f/cimg00912.jpg/


----------



## KoffinKat138

Here's me


----------



## pearldrummer

Cut my hair off!





And I got glasses finally!


----------



## malevolentrobot

this thread still doesn't dissapoint, cute T keepers exist! sorry i'm making the thread go downhill again, hahaha...


----------



## mobster

a recent mugshot


----------



## PinkToePam

The best picture of myself I had on hand...this was taken back in January, but I more or less look the same now, with slightly shorter hair.


----------



## Fran

Well, when I cut my hair a month ago....


----------



## Mattyb

Here is me on my horse about two months ago. The last picture is me with a horse i saved from slaughter. Paid $20.00 for him.


----------



## TarantulaHomes

It's me












Bring it on! 






My wife and I


----------



## TomM

Such attractive hobbyist! Sorry I have to break the trend

My friend made this for me (I might not have been sober  ):






Wrestling with my friend's pitbull (ended up just getting kisses and slobbered on):






The most bad @$$ Bocce player of all time  :






And just me (on the right) and some friends:


----------



## Roski

Amongst the slate by Quechee Falls, channeling how Alice might have felt. Happy Columbus day!


----------



## Canth

Recent shot of me after a haircut


----------



## KoriTamashii

Couple weeks ago.


----------



## Frankenspider

Hellooo


----------



## KevinFrancisco

*Me and my girlfriend*


----------



## Ms.X

My two favorite ab members and I prior to attending some Halloween festivities this weekend:
from the left-Shell, xhexdx, and moi


----------



## sfpearl300z

We cant stop here.... this is bat country........


----------



## Chris_Skeleton

Well I guess I'll finally post a pic of myself. And what better way, but in costume.


----------



## SaraLee24

Benny and I


----------



## dio

*DiO From Greece*







Thats me :}


----------



## Terry D

Some recent shots.
001 by trdavis22, on Flickr

Okay, Now get that camera OUT OF MY FACE!! 


010 by trdavis22, on Flickr


----------



## Draiman

Me with my new D7000:


----------



## bioshock

Me and homie i met in nc for icps happy daze tour yea juggalo style!!





Me at virginia tech haha!!


----------



## Shell

Shell and Roski (both not hungover.) The morning after killing a bottle of Jager during the weekend of WINS.


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger




----------



## djrekoms

me  with my t's


----------



## Andrei




----------



## SweetlySinister

Pretty, pretty people.

I don't normally post.. I think my only posts have been on this thread. 
I lurk and I buy. 
But I just had to say.. 
DANG. There are a few on here I'd move to a new state for. 
MadHatter - I'm still completely jealous of your hair.
Fran - Your arms still scare the hell out of me.

And because I'm here again..


----------



## JuGGaL0K0W

this is me at a wedding couple months ago outside calgary


----------



## Johnny1320

My woman and I






My boys and I.  






Pretending to know what I am doing.


----------



## TomM

Who, me?






Me and my friend's newborn Jersey calf.






Just some photography in Canada.


----------



## sntcruzan

*Shooting a sub-machine gun in Oregon*

Bucket List 2 - Dad's B-day 2010 Ashland
Bucket List 5 - Dad's B-day 2010 Ashland


----------



## sntcruzan

Shooting away



Having fun


----------



## Zman181

*Zman181 Behind the Computer*

Here's a pic of Zman181 behind the computer.  Happy to be part of Arachnoboards.  You guys are great.


----------



## gmrpnk21

Me a few years back after I lost 87 pounds


----------



## kingfarvito

friends birthday party


----------



## Shell

Joe (xhexdx) and I. Playing out in the snow this past weekend, while he was here visiting.


----------



## Rabid538




----------



## Amelia

Not the best pic, but it is the most recent one I have...


----------



## c0rrosion

Well, since I just joined and have no idea where else I should interject myself... here are some pictures of me!






Here's me and a cicada I found at the park






Myself and Chip, my vinegaroon on the first day I had her






Myself and my cat in the morning, and my most recent hairstyle


----------



## Thegloryfades

me with my nephew crashed out on me






on our elk hunt


----------



## LordPofas

I'm new to the boards as well as new to the hobby. Hi everyone, I'm Eric


----------



## MrDusty

Me!! Try not to be too terrified ;P


----------



## txgsxr

Ok here it goes.


----------



## Krissy K

*Me... LOL*

this is a fairly recent pic of me if it'll show up, it's my name pic, one of my niece and I when i was babysitting her. I love this picture, because my niece means the world to me. she is my first and currently only niece, and def wont be my last! i have no nephews though, not yet!

hopefully this'll work this time...

http://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos...86849387_100000687704253_376133_2561310_n.jpg

---------- Post added at 01:05 AM ---------- Previous post was at 01:02 AM ----------




Krissy K said:


> this is a fairly recent pic of me if it'll show up, it's my name pic, one of my niece and I when i was babysitting her. I love this picture, because my niece means the world to me. she is my first and currently only niece, and def wont be my last! i have no nephews though, not yet!
> 
> hopefully this'll work this time...


----------



## missella

I suppose as in introduction I should post a photo of me.
I can post one of me and baby Stella soon.


----------



## BayBredBeardies




----------



## Fran

...Bulking up


----------



## Marko

Greetings from Serbia 

With friends on a new year concert













My sister  & I on Belgrade beer fest:drool:







my precious 







Bizzace contact, Vibe tribe and Electro sun party at Belgrade club Kolos







Cute tiger from Jagodina zoo 











And thats it


----------



## nickulas

*Nick*

Me and my pets hehehehe
But its my lying on the floor.


----------



## Fran

:         D


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Old wrestling teammates.  I'm 2nd from the right.


----------



## archieph

*X-b*

here's us.. even my son loves holding ts.. his favorite is versicolor


----------



## RichardLTU

I with my 276 horses


----------



## archieph

*hello everyone!!*

this pic taken around 2007.. they're cambodian!!! best strain ever ahha!!! 






more recent pic of this white tarantula trying to eat me!!! haha


----------



## bloodpythonMA

Me 
old pics










newer


----------



## Beowulf1976

I look like some kind of nutter in this picture.

I was only trying to force a smile on my miserable face lol


----------



## Riannasaurus

tis moi!






aaaand heres me falling off a log...







i like to dress up and drink beer


----------



## Transylvania

I'm a bit of a Liam Neeson fan... :drool:






At a cafe in Versailles. Bon apetit!






Handling an emp at a reptile expo.


----------



## belleghem

*hello *

Just introducing myself my name is joe but you can call me waffles all my friends do.


----------



## Rob1985

wow, it's been over 4 yrs since I have been on here... had a significant other issues and had to get rid of all my T's. That recently ended and yeah back in the game! 

Some of the members Pre '06 should remember me... Rob1985


----------



## TarantulaHomes

Latest pictures from Pomona Reptile Super Show, January 2011













Oh my Goooood...


----------



## jbm150

Me and my girl





How awesome is she, for my birthday, she got us tickets to the Wings/Panthers game on the glass.  And she doesn't mind my spiders


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Just me and some of my spiders:


----------



## SarahAntula

SarahAntula
Originally from the desert of California I was transplanted to Upstate New York. I am usually constantly busy with work.
I work for a Mobile company that does Dental community service work throughout the capital region of NY.
I also do a lot of traveling around the USA for work with the Military and SR/P.
during these trips I make sure the equipment runs right & everyone has what they need. Those days consist of a lot of grueling dirty physical work with the mobile equipment. Replacing/servicing batteries, suction lines, generators, etc.
I am a Registered and certified dental assistant. I am also a woman of many talents.
I have education in:
Dental,
Automotive,
Electronics,
Computers,
Cosmetology,
Etc.Etc.

I used to ride my quad in the desert of California now I like to ride my motorcycle when weather permits in upstate NY.
On my free weekends I volunteer with NBRAN And help transport rescued dogs to foster or forever homes.
Married No kids..ever.
Life is short have fun & have a sense of humor!!
3 Beautiful Brittany rescues, 2 cute ferrets, 6 tarantulas & 1 Husband who I make laugh everyday with my antics!.

look me up on FB Peppers G.'s Friend or

facebook.com/sarah.fessenden


(Dark purple in group photo)


----------



## xxBurmesexx

Me with one of my 24 snakes.


----------



## astraldisaster

Well, here we go...me with Saffron, my G. pulchripes female.


----------



## Big B

My wife and I.


----------



## Dr Acula

me myself and I


----------



## RoachGirl

Me with my two squishy rat boy loves Gambit (champagne hooded) and Shaggy (black hooded dumbo)







A more recent pic of myself with my female Chaco Mousy Brown, Princess.


----------



## MaRbLe




----------



## malevolentrobot

new hair! also finally not looking extremely to the left for once


----------



## Jester

I'm secretly addicted to snorting Capri Sun.







.. -feels young-


----------



## DawnW

hehe, I love names to faces threads, but I don't really know anyone here enough yet for it to satisfy my nosy streak!

But anyway, here's me


----------



## bloodpythonMA

Well, I took some slightly better pics, so here are a couple










And I got a chance to meet Rabid538 at the Manchester, NH reptile expo a couple weeks ago. Pleasure was all mine


----------



## Rain_Flower

Returning after a very long absence! And happy to be back


----------



## gromgrom

me and my LP








annnd my band outfit/halloween costume, half finished at time of pic. should note, taken in a friend's sister's room


----------



## ezberserk

Had to do me a little fishin at the ranch...


----------



## bloodpythonMA

ezberserk said:


> Had to do me a little fishin at the ranch...


Black Dahlia!!! Hell yeaaa! ;P






facebook.com/rob.christian


----------



## becca81

Haven't posted a new picture in forever.

This is my daughter and I just before her ballet recital last week.


----------



## Warren Bautista




----------



## Exo

Yes..contrary to popular belief, I am still alive.....here is some proof....me and one of my botanical monstrosities...


----------



## advan

Messing around driving back from our traditional eggs benedict saturday morning.


----------



## Fran

Me and a urinal.


----------



## Shell

I really like this pic of me (obviously, since I made it my avatar.) I don't usually like pics of me, so thought I would post it here as well.


----------



## Tym Hollerup

This is a picture of me and my wife Tasha...
She is 26 years old and has been confirmed as being 100% Geekstar!!! Yes... She is the geek of the family. But I'm the dork so it all works out.  Anyway, she has the Rats and I have the spiders. Go figure.


----------



## SkitterAlong

I'm the non-freckled one with the bicolor eyes. It's a genetic anomaly that runs in my family.


Me with my girlies (whom I'm still trying to convert into arachnid lovers!)


----------



## synyster

Yeah, well, here's me i guess...


----------



## Kraine

I found a turtle.






And here's me doing something else I'm obsessed with.


----------



## grayzone

View attachment 90181

me, my girl, and my daughter
View attachment 90182

	

		
			
		

		
	
 me in my hide lol (paradise park, Mt. Rainier);P


----------



## grayzone

View attachment 90183

	

		
			
		

		
	
  me and posie sleepin in den, after work ( i sleep in perscription safety glasses so i can see in my dreams lol)


----------



## Fran

Nice pics guys  

Me with friends


----------



## xgrafcorex

[YOUTUBE]gyYT9qWf5dg[/YOUTUBE]

Not really a pic of me...but that's me in my car.  

I too am a fan of Black Dahlia Murder...bought one of their shirts at a show a few years back.  Saw them a few times, last time (I think) was with Unearth...awesome show!  I think one of the Unearth guitarists was funneling jim beam while playing.


----------



## Thorhees

I'm the large Scandinavian man. 

...no I'm not. :c







BUT I'm working on the beard.


----------



## GQ.

I haven't put up a photo in a very long time.  Here is one of me on my new Road King.  No, those aren't my riding shoes!


----------



## Tcrazy

ME 

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## grayzone

[/ATTACH] caitlyn (in front) with friends at the zoo............... i can also be seen on page 51 in post 764 and 765


----------



## loudan

ME






                                                i got PANCAKES:drool:


----------



## Shell

My boyfriend and I, getting ready to go to a blacktie family function, last weekend.


----------



## 022

This is me and my hair at a party in my university













With friends at the bar



Sorry guys, I don't really have a sober photo


----------



## Exo

Me being....me. :razz:


----------



## sfpearl300z

Here I am....

sitting on a car







sitting on my(old) car







throwing a friends car







cutting stuff on my car







and.... notice a trend here?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
staring at a tree







Didn't think so :}


----------



## vickywild

With my favourite actor ever <3






And face haha <3


----------



## Raven9464




----------



## theconmacieist

From a beautiful person to all these beautiful people.


----------



## Creeperella

Hi, here is a picture of me.


----------



## Lula10

[/URL]  Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]

This is me looking a bit suprised  but *waves* hello


----------



## wendiigo

I'll try to do this in chronological order...

Me as a Highlander-obsessed teenager (June, 1995)







It's like the Undertaker from the WWF and John Madden had a kid!  (October, 1997)







11 Years Later... (October, 2008)







My old twitter icon.  So artsy. (May, 2010)








Thanks for watching!


----------



## Maneater

Me.


----------



## marclar

About time I put up a new one.


----------



## jessica2n2

Me playing with my new magnet implant! Well, it was new at the time.. taken a few months ago.


----------



## theconmacieist

^ Bad-ass.

More recent picture of me(without photoshop).


----------



## synic




----------



## Rick McJimsey

Bleep bloop.


----------



## acrudy

Most recent, Sorry to all who are apposed to hunting.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## koldaar

This is me


----------



## sfpearl300z

That's my "I'm-late-for-work-because-I-left-my-electric-fan's-on-overnight-and-killed-my-battery" look



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## mainemooseman

Me and my littleman hopfully this works lol


----------



## Apollo Justice

*The Apollo behind the Justice*






 here's me






 me with Natasha Bedingfield






 and me with my arachnoholic daughter


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger




----------



## LindsayMeredith

*Some pics of me!*


----------



## Crysta

Yay everyone's cool looking~ 

heres me and my recently molted Avicularia versicolor!  Im so happy shes bigger~


----------



## Dal

fun to see how everyone looks ^^


----------



## akpropst

Me with a nice King Salmon about a year ago, pretty much fish all summer long.


----------



## TiaRantula

*My alter ego*

This would be what I love doing... (when not playing with my spider lol.) Playing roller derby for the Steel City Derby Demons out of Pittsburgh PA!! (I'm in the Black and Gold baby!!) ;P

The frumpy pic is Me after I broke my ankle in two places in Milwaukee!
(The beer helped with the pain and ice torcher.)

~Hugs-N-Bruises~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## xhexdx

Joseph and I in the pool last Sunday.


----------



## applie

me!


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

General Maximus Decimus Meridius and I.


----------



## RobS

This is me doing what I love...




The handsome one in the co-pilot's seat is my S.O.'s grandson 



And granddaughter


----------



## marclar

just a recent one.


----------



## Hellion299

Bug girls are so hott! Lol Me playin' bass in my old band. Yay!

Frank IV


----------



## uninterested

TiaRantula said:


> This would be what I love doing... (when not playing with my spider lol.) Playing roller derby for the Steel City Derby Demons out of Pittsburgh PA!! (I'm in the Black and Gold baby!!) ;P
> 
> The frumpy pic is Me after I broke my ankle in two places in Milwaukee!
> (The beer helped with the pain and ice torcher.)
> 
> ~Hugs-N-Bruises~


Oh hey I know you!!! 
How's your rose hair settling in?



Here's me:







Hangin with some lovely ladies


----------



## saschaxmetal

*Sascha*

This is my first time here, and I like it already!

But this is me.... d:


----------



## Raps2sick

*Me.*




	

		
			
		

		
	
 Picture of me is pretty old but it'll do


----------



## Allanzo213

Brand new to the forums, but heres me


----------



## Amoeba

I was gonna say these are only a year or two old :cry: but I'm losing track of time and my bones and joints are hurting...:laugh: 

My other passion in life...Aircooled V-dubs






And my other other passion in life Loud fast terrible music that I can't get enough of :laugh: Also no one believes I had like a 6-7" mohawk....


----------



## kanito107

so this is me and the versi is rain on my rehoming, i wish i had a picture of my wall where all of my arachnid friends are, but its right next to my bed


----------



## Dangergirl

*Haven't posted in a while, so here's me ...*

I haven't been on the forum for a while, been travelling and working abroad. I just returned from climbing Mount Kilimanjaro in Tanzania, so 
here's me with my amazing local guides on the highest free-standing mountain in the world, and the top of Africa !
And another one of us training for the 6 day climb. Nice to be back !


----------



## synyster

I just found this pic yesterday and decided that I would post it.

Me and my favorite guitar


----------



## GregorSamsa

Here I am...













And with my dogs, who hate me, because I do this to them...







Yup.


----------



## Zman181




----------



## MissVenom

*Melie Behind the Computer!*






This is me next to the koi pond in Olde City Cemetery by my house.





And this is my dog, Miss Autumn Spice and I last Thanksgiving. She was hunting for scraps in the kitchen while I was cooking. She's such a little devil! <3

Enjoy! 
Melie


----------



## Mara

*Mara*

Been a member for a while, but shy as I am haven't posted a pic before.
Seeing so many who actually have... If you all dare, so do I :biggrin:







Pic is from a few months back.


----------



## Shell

Took this last night while getting ready to go out (first kid free night in months lol.)


----------



## TheKrysis

Eh, why not? 
Taken a couple of days ago 


Playing with an American Bobtail kitten


----------



## AderynDawn

This is me:


----------



## Deftones90

me





my other hobby MUSIC.


----------



## Shell

Another new pic. It's rare that I actually like pics of myself, so, since I do, I figured I'd post it.


----------



## Arathi

New to the board, but here's me


----------



## Emmymilan

Somewhat new to the board as well.


----------



## nics

Up in Mt. Baldy


----------



## xhexdx

Joseph, Andrew, and I, taken today:


----------



## Crysta

Wow shelly lookin' good!! you too Joe! 

Heres a picture of me taken today  me and my lil bunny. 
this is only half of her, her legs are in the back lol


----------



## DMTWI

Sitting on the deck with our dog Chewee....


----------



## nics

Getting cold! Time to put on my beanie 

Crysta - that's a HUGE bunny O.O


----------



## pronty

Me looking sharp.


----------



## Loudog760

Older picture.


----------



## cehmz

Here's me and my lovely girl friend.


----------



## AshLee

I don't really _have_ natural pictures of myself, I wear wigs almost daily.
But at this point I'd say that they're just as much a part of me as my own hair.


----------



## Amy Beth

Me 10 days after I got married.


----------



## RockinOutAmber

Riding my old horse



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Me and Shelob, my rosie! First time holding her.


----------



## Canth

synyster said:


> Yeah, well, here's me i guess...


Dude...dude....Nice taste. Love the avatar.

Me at Seminole Canyon


----------



## funkymonk

*Me...*

Me ..........


----------



## JC

One boring/lazy bed day + too much left over Halloween candy + one Ipod camera + JC =









Excuses, excuses. OK, I confess, I'm like this every day! :biggrin:


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Jillie and I.


----------



## Shell

Hmm, we really should not have waited to take a picture until we both look exhausted and terrible, but here's one anyway. 

synyster and I, not at our best (sorry, Jessy, although I was nice and posted the one where I look much worse lol.)


----------



## donniedark0

cool thread, nice putting face to names.


----------



## Andraste

Playing a show with my band a few months ago =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bloodpythonMA

Since I got my snakebites done, figured I'd update my pics :biggrin:


----------



## Formerphobe

Me and the family:

Me





Me and the 'baby' (18)





The 'baby' at Scout Class in the Pine Barrens (third from right)





Firstborn (22), but third daughter.  (I don't have pics of the oldest two or the grandkids on this computer.)





Heading out on a night time desert hike this past summer.





The Dink-o-mania!


----------



## Anonymity82

View attachment 96376

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Me and fiance at Seaside Heights NJ in the off season. 
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 96377

	

		
			
		

		
	
 Jess and I


----------



## ShadowBlade

Andraste said:


> Playing a show with my band a few months ago =)


I very rarely visit this part of the forums anymore, but that makes it worth posting again..lol Awesome photo!

And my obligatory photo... in front of one of my B-52's I work on:




And a quick shot I took from a good poker night 




-Sean


----------



## ecota

I'm usually not one for vertebrate photos, but this one is okay;


----------



## MyNameIsYours




----------



## Crysta

me and a T. ockerti MM


----------



## Arachnoholic420

i guess this my turn to post a pic on here....
Some Cuba pics....








[/IMG]

Me getting locked up in Cuba....






Me and my Cuban sugarcane mami....   ayy 






Plaza Central....






Peace!!!


----------



## Grin

Sometimes people think i'm a boy on here (which don't bother me) but i am very much female & frindly 
couple webcam pics, i'll post better ones later ;P


----------



## ShadowBlade

Our Christmas party.. Me and my Air Force Buddies..


Cute photos Grin!

-Sean


----------



## Slevin

Hello!


----------



## Zman181




----------



## Shell

Kinda bored this afternoon, took a new pic and thought I'd share.


----------



## xhexdx

My best friend Dan, and I, 'working':







Hanging out at his condo:


----------



## deltakiloworks

Great photos! Great T owners too…


Not really behind the computer, but here goes nothing. Here is me back in the day…before T’s.

WW2 re-enactors for an Iwo Jima game.




















Here is a couple of pictures for an Airsoft Magazine that had been printed over a year ago. 



















Move over Vic Morrow…lolz








Enjoy peeps


----------



## Transylvania

Some pictures of me during my internship at a reptile zoo:





Giving a gator talk:



With my ornithology class at the Cincinnati Zoo (I'm the one with the bird on my head):


----------



## Simon83

Always good to put a name to a face


----------



## Warren Bautista

Swaggerific.


----------



## Rob1985

on the webcam... bored.

Remember kids, you're always #1. lol


----------



## Rob1985

Here's my attempt at "mean muggin" with my Glock 23. lol

It's been a long night...


----------



## Shell

My babies and I this morning.  (My son was less than thrilled that I pulled him away from his new ocean animal toys for a picture.)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rabid538




----------



## Zman181

This is the fun part of working for the Animal Medical Center 

This photo was taken this morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aisling

*Erin*

My name's not really Aisling("Ashlyn"), but the name goes with my T's, Panga, which are both from the movie _The Secret of Kells _:] Plus I prefer it to my real name


----------



## AbraxasComplex

Clothed...






Not so clothed...


----------



## xhexdx

Hmm...what could it *be*???


----------



## SBeekman

Not overly active here, more of a lurker, but anyway, here's moi:

Sorry for the quality, my webcam isn't exactly spectacular.

That guitar is the newest addition... The Fender 'Jagstang', the guitar Kurt Cobain designed.


----------



## Crysta

me on the left. clubbing night. lol


----------



## jbm150

Happy New Year!


----------



## The Spider Faery

At the beach with a friend last Summer




Christmas Day







Within the past few days


----------



## vickywild

New year, new hair.


----------



## Arachnotheker




----------



## Silverrose

Alright, I guess I will add my pic here, finally lol.  Me with some friends in San Diego.  I'm the gal in the middle


----------



## nics

Crappy cellphone pic


----------



## Rick McJimsey




----------



## SpiderNurse

Me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Camille

Wow do we have gorgeous members on here! Heres a few of my husband and I. Eccept for wedding photos you dont often get photos of us without an animal around!

Henry(My Miniature Black poodle and I. Probably my favorite picture of myself, Ive lost 45 pounds and This was when the self confidence started getting back up  )






At my wedding with the bridesmaids(All my cousins since were all girls) And my maid of honor.






Photo of me holding a T for the first time. not a very good photo but I keep it as a momento . 






Photo of me at my Best friends wedding in Pinup hair and makeup






Me with Gonzo the gator(From reptile Ocean) at a reptile show






Margret the Iguana on my head(RIP my beautifull girl)






Two photos of me with the cockatiels I was weaning(Deffinetly tough work you start off feeding them every 2 hours around the clock!)












and a few photos of my husband. I dont have many of him, He hates having his picture taken.

On our wedding day listening to someone give some kind of speech






Watching me walk down the Isle. I love this photo!






Relaxing with orion the Berber Skink on his chest






Getting his beard preened by Alex the cockatiel(RIP)


----------



## Amoeba

:biggrin: Little late but here is me mohawk-less and in the Christmas spirit


----------



## ballpythonteen

me and my pirate bird kado


----------



## skippy

i ain't been around much for a while so here i am again :sarcasm:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hamhock 74

I scare easily


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

^That's a sweet looking fish Skippy.^

New Years fun!


----------



## SkyeSpider

Wow. I started the first thread on this topic years ago. Nice to see it still going strong. Guess I should update my image, too. I'm on the iPad app, and it compresses these funny. So my apologies if that's the case.

Edit: well poo. It didn't add it at all. Let's try linking it over from my website.


----------



## Warren Bautista

Me during the 2010 New York Gubernatorial Debate






And me cursing Mt Everest shortly after said debate.


----------



## Anonymity82

Don't cross the streams!
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 98172


Me and my fiance at Point Pleasant in NJ
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 98173


----------



## Crysta

Me and Cam

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## web eviction

Just me...... Exciting right lol! Figured I'd put a face on the name...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## advan

I am getting older but I still have a few tricks up my sleeve.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moghue

Guess i will put my ugly mugg up here also. its a older pic ihave lost a ot of weight since then


----------



## MissChelly

Being silly with Sally Jesse Raphael-looking glasses on.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## kelvintheiah

me me me. candid shot taken by my office mate. sorry for the toothbrush. :laugh: im from philippines.


----------



## AlusiveVariable

*Pic of me...*

A Pic of myself in Adams, Oregon at The Bar M Ranch...


----------



## HoboAustin

Me a couple days ago. I usually have gel in my hair.Yes that's a Tupac poster behind me


----------



## GregorSamsa

Oh, you're taking my picture? I guess ill kind of smile. And hey look, I'm kind of green...

Chopped my hair off a few months back, figured id share an updated pic of myself.


----------



## persistent

me performing at a party somewhere in the summer of 2010. Do'nt have any recent pictures on this computer, my hair has grown quite a bit since then


----------



## Crysta

Everyones looking awesome! ^ nice dreads you have there! wow!

Heres a picture of my in vancouver!


----------



## awolfe

me and my awesome husband and me


----------



## grayzone

well heres some more .. just in case yall forgot....
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and me and my daughter "rock climbing" ...
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 101090

	

		
			
		

		
	
 more to come MAYBE... im not too big on photos


----------



## web eviction

Killing time on the lunch hour haha got nothing better to do...


----------



## Tcrazy

*pic of me*

i have not posted a recent pic so here i am


----------



## Warren Bautista

New lens



and my boy tebs, lurker of the boards, asked me to post a pic of him


----------



## LuiziBee

Me at work on my birthday. 






Me & my puppy... at work. lol


----------



## Boatman

Hey, yall!...
	

		
			
		

		
	




I can't get this right....Now I'm upside down (like my avatar)!.....


----------



## InvertFix

I guess it's my turn to add a face to the display name.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moonwolf87

This is meeeee! 




Me with my Husky-girls 



Me with my Istas boy. One of the many wolves at Wolf Mountain Sanctuary

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Zman181




----------



## kristinnandbenn

Opening for Dr. Acula and few other bands.


----------



## sick4x4

Hey still around...heres me on the job and recent update pic in-case you all forgot me lol....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BabyGolden

Me with Hugo the Skunk at College

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TweedMcQueen

Me and my almost 12 year old Leopard Gecko Azweepaa


----------



## Tcrazy

*just a few more*


----------



## AngryMothNoises

I like seeing who is who!

Any way, this is me. =3 from a couple of months ago.






I dress in lolita now though. Yay for dresses!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AmysAnimals

This one isn't THAT recent but I haven't taken any lately so this will do.  This is me.


----------



## RS4guy

On a canopy observation platform in Juma Region, Amazon Basin, BR







Another with my amazing GF







You will take me to Jabba now.....


----------



## AngryMothNoises

The newist photo. My old one was pretty old.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## freedumbdclxvi

https://fbcdn-photos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/312078_2720248969581_1357762923_33260699_1178039336_a.jpg
me, wearing a wonderfully knitted version of the seventh doctor's sweater.


----------



## Armpit

i'll join the band wagon.


----------



## Tenodera

http://m1270.photobucket.com/albumview/albums/Tenodera4/10beba13.jpg.html?o=1
The Internet shall know my face! Or at least from this dumb angle!

If anyone can PM me regarding posting images with an Ipod Touch, I would appreciate it.


----------



## PrettyHate

This photo of my dad and I may or may not be recent....


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Picnic on the lake:


----------



## Redneck

Not sure if this will work. Trying to post this picture of Terry D & myself.


----------



## DeidraDisaster

Just a few of my pin up photos. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## yerbache

Hi all, Lee in the UK here.  Professional forester by trade and a newbie Theraphophile....(according to google I DID just invent that word - if there is another name for tarantula lovers do let me know! :biggrin: )


----------



## Slevin

Figured it was time to put in an updated pic.


----------



## Tenodera

Here's something new: http://i1270.photobucket.com/albums/jj606/Tenodera4/a8de3a5c.jpg

Done for a contest by me and my school's art club. Strangely enough, the theme wasn't even my idea.


----------



## le-thomas

I usually prefer to kinda remain faceless but here ya go. I tried.


----------



## Zman181

My daughter and I.


----------



## paassatt

I figured after 20 months as a member here it's time to break down the wall of anonymity and show my face to you lovely people.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Skeri




----------



## web eviction

Long freakin day.....


----------



## marclar

I guess an updated picture is in-order.


----------



## Rick McJimsey

It amuses me to no end how many people join, post pictures of themselves, and never come back.

Also, u mirin brahs?


----------



## PrettyHate

A recent picture of me

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gorazd

These were the only pics I could find in my pc:


	

		
			
		

		
	
 sorry for the facelessness but it's better like this, trust me 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this is really me at something like 5-6yrs old (love to mess around with old pics) 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 what can I say, I love my blades 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 and me in my natural habitat - deep in the woods.


----------



## Rabid538




----------



## Bugmom

Eh. Why not.

View attachment 106536


I tend to pick up random wildlife.
View attachment 106534


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Machu Picchu

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## AngryMothNoises

I am so sorry my socks dont match. ;w;

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Fossa

on stage with old band....


----------



## moghue

I havent posted a new pic in a while. thought i would post a few. one is me getting my bottom rocker the other is on a run we had.


----------



## ShadowBlade

Just got back from the gym.. figured I'd post a little pic of me.. its how I mentally prepare for the weights.. before I throw them on the ground.



-Sean

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jbm150

Me and the (waaayyy) better half

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rick McJimsey

http://www.flickr.com/photos/27411152@N06/7901032396/


----------



## moricollins

me:


----------



## advan

Just started this up again this year, after a ten year hiatus. I forgot how much concrete hurts!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ambly

Hey all,
  Thanks so far for all the help - I have learned much about T's and my beloved amblypygids.  Here's two shots of me doing two of the things I love best, music and herping.  I'm the guy with the button accordion.


----------



## Terry D

101 degrees out and extremely bored


----------



## Crickeylynn

A picture of me.  I have since cut my hair, but other than that I look that same.  Cheers!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LuciferKuroro

me. me. me. me. me.


----------



## PrettyHate

A couple from today 

Me and a friend (Thamnophis sirtalis parietalis, I think) I found:



If there is water around, youll typically find me with my feet in it (dear god, I posted a picture of me wearing jeans after all!)!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TheChief

new to the site and fairly new to arachnids as well just got my first T a few weeks ago love them heres me and my T as well.

beautiful boy, (gunna be getting a female soon) my friend is breeding some B. smithi so im gunna get one of those in a while 





and heres my mug haha 





goose was released unharmed lol


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe*




----------



## Oligoxystre

*Me and my girlfriend*




Me and my girlfriend...


----------



## pearldrummer

Some updated photos been nearly two years.


----------



## Ms.X

Mommy and Andrew







I work out...wigglewigglewigglewiggle







This is how I feel about chest and back at 4 am







Things start to look better at 6













Aww yeah, she's getting cut!







I miss AB, but being a parent and working full time seems to put some limitations on my recreation time  Hope everyone is well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nanotrev

Thought I might as well jump on the bandwagon! I've been here for ages, yet nobody has ever seen what I look like. It's an outdated webcam picture starring my little parrot, Sam and I.


----------



## Anonymity82

Color Me Rad! Doctors diagnosed me with OCD when I was a teenager. If only they could see me now!


View attachment 109506
View attachment 109507


----------



## nepenthes

Lost that nice bone peice in my nose. Usually just have a curved barbell in.


----------



## z32upgrader

Here's me doing what I love most
View attachment 109961


----------



## yourevilsaint

*Hello!*

Still kinda new here just thought i'd share!hotogenic:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ruca49

Thought I would add one as well.


----------



## Ixithel

Meee


----------



## *Self_DeFenCe*




----------



## mlflorea

Figured id join in also
Me (Mandi) and my boyfriend Brandon

View attachment 110618


----------



## zonbonzovi

^Let Brandon know to keep up the good work on that 'stache

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Anonymity82

Should change your name to zonbonsexy! 

My dog never sees it coming... 


View attachment 110700

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## grayzone

the family and me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SabrinaBoost

First of me recently, Second of me, Different hair color, with my CBR1000RR i built 2 years ago. 

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?101718-Introduce-Yourself/page303
#4540

- Sabrina

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Oligoxystre

*Me - Rainbow Forest*



	

		
			
		

		
	
Good Times...


----------



## SpiderLady79

*here is me*

Just took these a few days ago I know I posted one a few years ago when I first joined but ive changed lol


----------



## jarmst4

*Me*

Rocking my daughters fake glasses. They dont even have lenses in them. Haha.


----------



## Katerina

My boyfriend and I at our local park <3


----------



## xTimx

I'll bite


----------



## taraction

from my adventures on skype


----------



## jam

*Hello*

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Palespider

My bestest buddy and me XD


----------



## xTimx

thought i'd add in a new one i just took


----------



## RedMozi

*Me on Ross Island, Antarctica*

*Mt. Erebus*


----------



## Moonfall

Me and my proud cut stud, Sterling.


----------



## VictorHernandez

.


----------



## Rob1985

First, me giving a random "command hand" to a Snapper lawnmower, lol. Second, my partner and I found some old hi-vis coats at work... we modeled them accordingly.


----------



## Cydaea

Let's get this over with...








Hi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wayne the pain

Me and Dylan, one of my ferrets. :biggrin:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Levyon

My hair is longer now, but close enough.


----------



## Biollantefan54

View attachment 113665


Old photo, not very good, hair is shorter now, and I don't have my crappy glasses on but you get the idea of what I look like lol.
I also poorly edited out the background because my brother was laying down on my bed and it just looked kind of weird.


----------



## Blackprizm

Me and my girlfriend.  
I'm the one wearing a dogtag.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Margaritaville, Chicago: 






Denver Beer CO., Denver:


----------



## Heckboy

Me in Mexico, checking out the view from Nohoch Mul pyramid.
No, bringing home T's was not an option. 
But there were some adorable bats living at the top of the pyramid.


----------



## Shell

Not the best pic of me, but I cut off all my hair and was trying to get a good picture since I love it so much. This is the best I could get. Also, one of me and my favorite (non human) guy. It's blurry, he decided to start licking me right before I took the pic...it would have been a nice pic had he cooperated.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## tyrantuladub

Yo


----------



## Illuminati

I am the chick with orange hair and that is my trusty man beside me


----------



## web eviction

It was time for change...(says everyone else) lol!
Before





After

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BasNet

Annet unpacking slings





Bas taking out an adult poeci (not visible the large container in my other hand. Absolutelt visible I actually needed to sweep the floor before this pic







and Bas his 2 sons


----------



## PrettyHate

Just having some fun...

Mmm red velvet  cupcake!



What happens when good Echinoderms turn bad!



...dont know what to say about this one.


----------



## nepenthes

This is how I listen to music.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vespers




----------



## greenfiremajick

*Me and daddy*

Me



Me and daddy Isn't he sexy  :biggrin:


----------



## greenfiremajick

*a few more of us and a funny....*

me on a sunny day....lol  and following are a few more pics and i promise im done posting!


----------



## omgitznicki

*Tiz Moi <3*

I am on the left :love:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## marclar

haven't posted in this thread in about a year


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

A couple more from Peru:

Chili River:


Tambomachay, Cusco:

I miss it big time, but I'm hoping to go back again late this year or early next.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BlackWidowRoses

This was taken around Halloween last year...happily this is me, Halloween all year round


----------



## web eviction

Fishing in this oregon weather...






---------- Post added 06-22-2013 at 09:57 PM ----------

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stewstew8282

figured it was about time....

here's me visiting san francisco, getting away from the vegas heat for a bit..


----------



## EmberPhase

*This is me...as odd as I am.*

Me dolled up for company party


Me sitting in my truck at lunch


And...me getting creative

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scarlz

beep boop

[URL=http://imageshack.com/i/ng2r33j/]


----------



## Kaltheory

*Smug Alert*

my Smug mug plastered here too 

Cheers!


----------



## VictorHernandez

*#NoLimits*


----------



## VictorHernandez

*#NoLimits c;*




#Faceless #FerDayz


----------



## PlaidJaguar

This is me and my darling nephew before I cut all my hair off.  (I donated it to charity--12 inches!)






And here's one sans hair.


----------



## web eviction

Just a little bordum...


----------



## SpiderLady79

Ok so I am not new here but when I came here 5 years ago I posted some pics and I have since then changed quite a bit and have lost about 85 lbs and counting so here are some updated pics of me


----------



## Jacobospider5

*Jaek*

View attachment 120620


Im the dude on the left


----------



## Cargorabbit

Hello hello!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TonrarNanuk

Me a few months ago... only difference now is the stretchers are bigger and the cartilage piercing be gone... I accidently pulled it out the other day while brushing my hair and was too lazy to put it back in :/ I'm an ambitious one can't you tell


----------



## cali2daboot

One of the very few Pic's I like.


----------



## marclar




----------



## Tenodera

This is pretty up-to-date.


----------



## advan

Self.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ReclusiveDemon

hi g-g-guys


----------



## Royal

Just in case anybody does recognise me I've attached then and now pictures


----------



## PeaceBee

Sooo, this is me.  Hi everyone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Femangel

Tada! All the way from Antwerp, Belgium it's.... Me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shell

One of my best friends does photography as a hobby, and she took some pics for me the other night (she gave me full permission to post them/use them however I like). These two are my very favorites of me and my babies, so I wanted to share  It can be hard to get good pics of my kids, due to their autism, but I just love these ones (especially the last one, I was just fixing her hair, but it turned out so beautifully);

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## LordWaffle

I'm camera shy until I'm on stage, so forgive the goofy band shots. I'm the blue-haired dude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HotdogPrincess

This is my first post, so hi everyone. I'm Bec, I'm from Sydney Australia. And this is me in front of an awesome coastline. 



And here's me with my long suffering ever patient girlfriend. She wasn't very keen on the whole tarantula thing at the start, but now she'll help me do traumatic angry fast tarantula rehousing and doesn't mind when i go on for hours about spider and scorpion stuff.  As you can see im also really annoying, she's pretty awesome.


----------



## saschaxmetal

My new tattoo, got it 5th of November, this year.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Pulk



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndyJacko

*Yeah I play with yoyos*

I'm actually clean shaven at the moment which is hideous, but usually have a beard like in this fire yoyo pic


----------



## kean

Throwback Thursday.. I'm the one on the left @2007 PTSS Arachnoshow :biggrin:


----------



## Austin S.

My fiancé and I.


----------



## Jon95

This is my face  uppermost pic is my current face, second one is a few months back, last one is from like grade 12? I think? haha


----------



## PhiGamTeacher

My student's parents always tell me I look too young to be teaching. 

(I'm on the left)


----------



## Ghost Dragon

Me out on my Valkyrie last spring for a drumstick ice cream.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ClosetCollector

Why not, here is me I hate pics and was caught off guard while doing some house cleaning hence the semi look of hatred in my eyes!!








My boy on Christmas, pretty sure the happiest boy alive at that moment in time!!!


----------



## tarantulagal

The Bubbleman and I

Reactions: Like 3 | Love 1


----------



## advan



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Shrike

Matt and cat.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lordhero3k

What I look like now


and not too long ago... *long hair, never forget*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David VB

Me and my best friend :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## felixeight

Hi every one this is me i have been lurking long enough


----------



## Mehish

Always told i dont "look" like someone that would own Tarantulas... whatever that means. 




Still ride in this horrid ohio weather!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TribalJMD

Here's me on a pretty standard summer day, love going out and looking for critters with my fiance and the little one (she absolutely loves animals/bugs  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SpiderGuard101

I hate taking pics but this is my before a gig me and some buddies played and the second is me and
UFC referee Herb Dean after a tournament.


----------



## Smokehound714

Felt photogenic for once, lol


----------



## Buggidy



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ParryOtter

I love these types of posts. There are some really interesting people here! 

Me, serious and not so serious:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marijan2

Me and George, taken in a hurry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beary Strange

I was uploading pics anyway so why not eh? Excuse the grainy pic, it was taken in the dark at a Skinny Puppy concert. 

_Le boyfriend is on the left; I'm on the right._

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## paassatt



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MyNameIsYours




----------



## SpiderMan1975

Me and one of my girls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64

Well, here you go. I don't want people stalking me or anything, so I distorted my face slightly to obscure most of my features. But you can see some of my face at least 

EDIT: A rather interesting tessellation I made from my face using the Photo Booth app on the ipad:


----------



## CitizenNumber9

One from a few months ago:



Me with Squibbles  who is now happily living on a farm:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hanska

Few days ago from our road trip to get some spiders.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tivia

This is me: 

A night at the bar:



Halloween 2013:



Wielding the hammer drill while installing a fence:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AndrewBiddar

[
	

		
			
		

		
	




think its gonna upload this time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lucidd

Cool to see what everyone looks like!

My little love pug.



Cell phone pic, don't really have recent pics otherwise

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## paassatt



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CupcakeRosea




----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Hello from Peru!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CitizenNumber9

Is it against the rules to post more than once? Prom!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jbm150

Sipping champagne on the Oasis of the Seas




I wish I was back on the boat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## TinSoldierMilo

Me trying to be cute


----------



## laurenkane

Me before vending at this year's bug fair at LA's NHM! Been an -avid- invert collector since early this year. Been interested and keeping one or two species at a time on and off for my entire life.


----------



## Morgonious

Just plain me.


----------



## Anonymity82

Just doing some exercising with the pooch! 

View attachment 127817


----------



## LythSalicaria

C'est moi!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tongue Flicker

Move over Animal Kingdom! 

Just thought of posting something very random. No pets or any animals for that matter, just a vague image of me at a friend's store opening wearing the shirt he gave me as a means of endorsement LOL.

Pardon me to those who are about to eat their meal hahaha!







Have a good day everyone!


----------



## xhexdx

It's been a *long* time since I have posted here.

Zombie run:




After a standard 5k (my elder son ran a 1-mile fun run):




My youngest son and I:

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## nemesis6sic6

c'est moi  I think theres a pic of young me back in 2004 in the who's behind the computer part 1 lol


----------



## Tivia

Plain jane... T shirt, hat and no makeup. It's just how I roll.


----------



## kellixo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## journeys and scorpions

I love Beer!

_House of 100 Beer´s ( Berlin, Ku - Damm )_


----------



## Driller64

Unaltered:


----------



## ratluvr76

This is me right after I died my hair about 4 weeks ago. That's why the many views LOL this was my FB debut pic of the new color.

Anyways yeah, that's me.


----------



## Magic Coco

whiteface


----------



## kellixo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Vertigo Sky Lounge, Chicago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Driller64

Necrophagist




Muhammed would be proud


----------



## Scipizoa

Behind the tablet. Lol


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis K

*Soak in the Ginger*


----------



## IHeartTs

View attachment 132820

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CEC

@IHeartTs, now we maybe will be able to recognize each other at the arachnogathering. 

My buddy (in green) and I (in red) at the Rancid concert.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Christmas with my Peruvian family:

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Joshibbotson

*My V pose face aha*



Recent


----------



## Biollantefan54

Pretty much what I look like now, my hair is longer though but my ginger locks will be cut soon haha. 
View attachment 133181


----------



## Camden

Guess it's about time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DVMT

Why the heck not?  My wife didnt want to partake...lol


----------



## problemchildx

I swear I posted on one of these many years ago but couldn't find it. Here are a couple of newer ones.

I volunteer to maintain and build trails a few times per year:



I obviously get a kick out of PNW outdoors:


----------



## miss moxie

Why not? I've been here long enough. I suppose it wouldn't hurt to put a face to the dripping sarcasm.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TsunamiSpike

Oh go on then... I'm the one in glasses btw, not the gecko >.>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TomKemp

Guess I should put a face to the words.


----------



## just1moreT

Guess i've been enough years member here to put up a mug shot, that's my first grand baby second fast approaching and another pic with a big baby setting on me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lalberts9310

Nice to see all the pretty faces 

Anyway.. this is me..




Something else I enjoy besides keeping Ts..







And me and my hubby..




Hubby doing what he loves most..

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## TheBeardedGhost

Somebody saw this picture and mentioned I looked like a Russian assassin named "The Bearded Ghost", hence the username.



Here's me when I had significantly more facial hair.


----------



## Travis K

Ronald McDonald anyone?


----------



## Biollantefan54

Here is an 'updated' picture, it is I think, the second 'selfie' I have posted online. Any ways, here is me and my partner. (I am with a doctor!)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## eldondominicano

And there's El DON!! Yes I'm Dominican, and no it's not this nice where I live right now...



And of course I can never get my pics set right.. Then again I never try lol


----------



## Tivia

So, me:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## paassatt




----------



## BerleyQubed

*Hiya! ^^ I'm Amberley*

Well, I'm new here, this is my lovely face!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Felidae

With my best friend we decided to wearing female skin that night...



From my teens.



With my MM. (Ouch my hair.. It was a wedding  )

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Austin S.

Few random, recent pictures. 
Heading out for the Bachelor party





Wife and I headed out for the honeymoon 





In the Bahamas 





Wedding (2014)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hellemose

Guess i can show my face aswell then

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tivia

Dirty Girl 2015 mud run... ran it twice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SpiderInTheBath

I just found this. Here I am looking quizzical in facepaint:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76

Ah, hell...after 3 years I guess I can give you an idea...

Ready for work...







There are certain Photoshop filters that produce some great artistic outcomes IMO...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Protectyaaaneck

Salar De Uyuni, Uyuni, Bolivia


Chili River, Arequipa, Peru


Tarapoto, Peru


Worlds Most Dangerous Road, La Paz-Coroico, Bolivia


Colca Canyon, Chivay, Peru

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Ripa

Most of my pictures feature me with little clothing on. Mostly because I hate clothes.


----------



## Celebrimbor

About a year ago at a Youth work action


----------



## Blue Jaye

Me and my girl Daota


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrsHaas

Jeni in the flesh





Oh, the drama lol (had to add the emo)





The real me, let's be honest here...

Reactions: Like 5 | Love 2


----------



## eminart

Just browsing through and looking at all the people from all different walks of life, and from all areas of the globe. 


Guess I'll throw up a recent photo of myself. I'm the one on the left.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mastigoproctus

The real me, Michael Anthony Dixon, taken last December here in New Mexico.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ChrisNCT

This is me


----------



## Ratmosphere

The names Jim. I'm 21 and now drug free. I like to skateboard and fingerboard. I'm slowly trying to become a vegan.




This picture is a joke don't take it serious. :laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Travis21v4

This is me! To bad I don't have any cool pictures like all of you lol.


----------



## MrDeranged

Now with new and improved Part 5.

Enjoy


----------

